# Oathbound : Homecoming (the gathering) everybody in!



## Kahuna Burger (Mar 17, 2004)

Julian: it was during the busy trade season of the fall when a man you had become friends with during your time in his town asked you for a favor. His daughter wanted to travel to the capital city of the adjoining kingdom to seek admittance to the mage school there, and he was concerned about her safety traveling on the riverboat which would be her best route. Without a clear plan of where you needed to go next, you were willing to undertake the journey. 

The daughter, Ella, turned out to be a quiet and studious traveling companion, and you were able to spend much of your time observing the varied passengers and learning new things. It was during a chance conversation with one of the sailors who was discussing his many tattoos and the damage it caused when he gained any weight, that you showed him the one on your palm and as a result looked at it clearly yourself for the first time in a while. You were not surprised to see that some of the dots had changed position again, as that was something you had grown accustomed to. What did cause you to catch your breath was realizing that what you thought of as the 'main' dot - the one with connections to all the others - was the one which had changed most significantly and as a result was closer to another dot than it had ever been.

As the boat continued its swift journey, the main dot did as well, seeming to be moving almost straight towards the other dot. When you reached Ella's destination, you bid her farewell and continued on the river for three more days until you came to a port where you looked at your hand and saw the two dots almost merged into one. 

Leaving the ship, you were at a loss of what to do. You felt very clearly that there was some destiny here for you, but did not know how to pursue it. Luckily, you found a place in need of your help - a pantheistic temple of healing and charity which was sadly understaffed and in disrepair due to the competitive nature of the religions in the area. You spent several days there lending your talents before making a radical decision. If your tattoo had brought you here, perhaps there was someone who would recognize your destiny if you advertised it more. You made up rough scetches of the dots and lines in their current configuration and placed them amoung the symbols onthe temple doors, as well as on the public notice boards where you wre rooming. Then you went back to the work at hand, which was hard but fullfilling, and hoped... 


Orillian: Long ago in the mage college, you had tried to tell an elder friend that you had a magical tattoo, which slowly moved. He used one of the most simple magics that you had been taught and determined with a laugh that there was no 'aura' to it - it wasn't magical in the slightest. You confirmed this for yourself and suffered a time of doubt and confusion. A mundane tattoo could not move, and a magical one could be detected. It was much later in your studies that you learned that some items of great and ancient magic had no magical aura, but your tattoo did nothing that could be construed as deificly powerful - it just moved occasionally and very slowly and didn't go away. It was a mystery you found strangly easy to just accept and move on from, and you questioned it little during the rest of your schooling and adventures.

Some people say they know something like the backs of their hands, and perhaps its a good analogy, for in your administrative work, you found yourself often looking at you hand backs as they shuffled paper or filled in forms. Your palms you naturally saw much less frequently, and it was in the course of trimming your nails that you happened to notice the latest change in your tattoo. One of the dots had moved quite close to what you considered the 'hub'; the one dot attached to all others. It was very odd, you had never seen any two come so close to each other before. You took to glancing at your palm regularly after that, and within a week, the hub and the moved dot were practically one. While you had put the mystery of the tattoo out of your mind for many years, you felt instinctivly that this was of great significance and began doing what research you could, even pointing the new configuration out to Bollo and tellinghim to keep his eyes open. This last was something of a empty gesture, you thought, for Bollo was not going to be reading magical texts for you, but the results were surprising. Two weeks later, in the early morning, you were poked awake by a granite finger and a sheet of paper was pushed in your face. On it was a crude but accutate drawing of your tattoo's new design.


----------



## ferretguy (Mar 18, 2004)

As he stared out towards the river from on the roof of the temple grounds, Julian found his mind wandering..._Wander how long I can stay here? The work here will soon be done and I do grow weary of this place...I will give this town a few more days and if noone recognises that drawing I will leave for greener shores.._ He calls down for more supplies to finish patching the holes above the entryway....


----------



## GPEKO (Mar 18, 2004)

*Orillian*

Orillian takes the piece of paper and compares his tattoo with the drawing. He's curious as to why his familiar is showing him this but he can't resist having some fun at the expense of earthy 'friend'. "Very good ! Seems like you can reproduce my tattoo. I wouldn't have thought you could draw with those big fingers. It's all not very useful, however." Sensing a mounting frustration through his empathic link with the earth elemental, Orillian reacts quickly. "All right, all right, I'm just kidding you. Where did you find this ? I looked for it in so many books while I was in college and I could not find anything."


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Mar 18, 2004)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> Orillian takes the piece of paper and compares his tattoo with the drawing. He's curious as to why his familiar is showing him this but he can't resist having some fun at the expense of earthy 'friend'. "Very good ! Seems like you can reproduce my tattoo. I wouldn't have thought you could draw with those big fingers. It's all not very useful, however." Sensing a mounting frustration through his empathic link with the earth elemental, Orillian reacts quickly. "All right, all right, I'm just kidding you. Where did you find this ? I looked for it in so many books while I was in college and I could not find anything."




You've long suspected that earth elementals have absolutely no sense of humor, and it seems you're right.

"On a wall" he grumbles. "In town."  Further prodding leads you to a familiar place - a open temple of healing and charity which you have regularly "audited" to make sure that they are not working any inappropriate magics. You tend to like them in spite of the shoddy surroundings, since you have never caught them placing a suggestion or geas on those they assist... unlike certain of the richer and more influencial religions. The place is already bustling, and a young healer steps up to ask you if you need anything.

Julian : As you work on the tricky footing over the entry, you almost fall in shock when you look down this morning. There is a young man of perhaps the same age as you but dressed much finer holding one of your drawings and asking a question of a junior priestess. He is accompanied by a short moving statue that can only be an earth elemental, though a smaller one than you've heard of.


----------



## ferretguy (Mar 19, 2004)

Keeping an eye on the gentleman, Julian awaits for the man to finish speaking with the priestess. Then quickly making his way down from the roof, he approaches,I see that you have found one of my posts...could it be that you also have this interesting mark? He holds his hand up to the man awaiting for his reaction.
 As a matter of appearance,keeping with the heat of the day and his workload, Julian currantly only has his monk pants on and has not been keeping up with his normal head shaving routine.


----------



## GPEKO (Mar 20, 2004)

*Orillian*

Orillian isn't too happy to have to move through so many poor people but with Bollo opening the way, it goes without to much problem, except for the odors.







> I see that you have found one of my posts...could it be that you also have this interesting mark ?



Orillian looks surprised and stares for a moment at the other man's tattoo. Regaining his composure and his pompous air, he puts the back of his hands on his hips and speaks. "I'm Orillian of Forbach, in charge of magic regulation in this city. Am I to understand you are looking for others with this tattoo of yours ? I would ask you to give me your reasons for doing this."


----------



## ferretguy (Mar 22, 2004)

Looking at the well dressed gentleman, Soleril repliesReasons? I am interested in finding out if my theory is correct, perhaps finding out if others share the same tattoo. I did not know it was against any regulations to look for others who may share similar trait that seem to have no explanation.


----------



## GPEKO (Mar 22, 2004)

*Orillian*

"Of course there's no regulation preventing that. But you have to understand that magic and ancient power often appear in symbols. People with bad intentions are known for gathering these things. But, since you also bear the mark yourself and this temple is honest and not looking for power in the city, I guess I can trust you." Orillian holds his hand up, much like Julian did earlier. He puts it down after a moment. "Discussing this on the steps of this temple is not the best of ideas, however. Let's go to my office. It's a bit of a walk, but I'm sure you won't mind."


----------



## ferretguy (Mar 23, 2004)

Seeing a mark much like his own, even though he had been searching for many years, did startle Julian, words spilling out of his mouth dispite his normal habit of control Finally, a companion to help with this riddle...where are you from? have you found others? Wait...yes you are correct, although this place is good you are right, perhaps privacy would be best for now. Lead on to you office fellow traveler!


----------



## GPEKO (Mar 24, 2004)

Bollo leads the pair through the crowd and they head back toward the richer sections of the city. As they lose sight of the temple, Orillain questions Julian.  "Might I inquire your name, stranger ? It's better to make presentations, if we are to be 'companions', like you said. I'm Orillian of Forbach. Without doubt, you've heard of the Forbach family ? Yes ?" The small elemental in front of them make a weird sound, as if two rocks were scraped together. It somehow sounded like a sigh. "And, the gruppy lump of granite, who should know his place, is named Bollo."


----------



## ferretguy (Mar 24, 2004)

Following along with the notably pompus man, Julian dismisses the mans attitude _This man sounds a little like the old priests from Redwidow.._ Orllian?....Well tis a pleasure to meet your aquantance, and that of your companion. Unfortunatly I have not heard of your family, as I have just recently arrived here escorting a friends daughter to the mage acadamy here. Myself I hail from Redwidow, recently exploring the world after spending some time with the Way of the Silent River Monastary...Perhaps being a well educated man, you have heard of it?


----------



## GPEKO (Mar 25, 2004)

"Ah ! New to the city are you ? Not an easy place, I tell you. It eats up the unfortunate, and changes the others. You're lucky you have fond somebody like me. Now, about your origins ..." Orillian thinks for a moment _(OOC: rolled 10+6=16 on a Knowledge (religion) check)_. "The Way of the Silent River ? It does indeed remind me of something. A monestary, you say ? Oh yes ! I've read about it at the mage academy. It's one of those 'learn the truth trough introspection' philosophies. They say some of their followers are capable of amazing feats of quickness and endurance but seem to lose their sense of humor by the same occasion." He smiles broadly. "Are you one of them, mister ... Wait, you still haven't told me your name !"


----------



## ferretguy (Mar 26, 2004)

_loss of sense of humor?.....wait a minute uptight I may be at times but...oh I get it_ Julian smiles back Ahh forgive me...can't have you calling me Mr. Monk now can I?...I am Julian Clark....Jule to my friends.


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Mar 26, 2004)

Baja -

The marks on your left hand had always formed a sort of arrow, with a red dot to the upper right connected by lines to several of other colors across your palm. You had never thought deeply on its significance, as caught up as you were in the business of survival, and besides, it was often covered in dirt and grime. After your acceptance into the village, you had more time to ponder it, but little more success. Your mother had passed away by that time, and while many in the community (especially the warriors) had tattoos or brands, none were in such fine lines or such an odd place.

It was when you were mysteriously sent to see the Strange One - as they called the excentric shaman who made his home near the village - that you gained a clue, albiet an odd one. He had been making preperations for some sort of magic and asked you to give him your hands. Glancing at the tattoo, he seemed seized by a vision (or possibly just madness) and spoke in a language you did not understand. Recovering himself, he began rapidly making some changes in his preparations and spoke as if to a third person in an excited tone. "You want him sent away do you, and think to tell me where, eh? but he already has a map, he does, a map of where he wants to go, whether he knows he wants it or not! I'm a man of my word, but when I'm given a map I follow that map, not just send him willy nilly where you think he belongs. Doesn't deserve it anyway, deserves his map and his destiny!" Finished with his changes, he asked again for your hands, and sprinkled a fine powder on your left palm. Chanting softly, he suddenly pushed you backwards, and you fell... fell... down into darkness, awakening in a new place with a strange weakness in your bones. When you recovered, you found you were in a different land and also noticed that your tattoo had changed greatly - suddenly the red dot was in the middle of all the others, with lines going out like spokes from a wheel. 

In the last year of your travels, you noticed that one of the spokes was much shorter, and the red dot was often very near to that other one. Remembering that the shaman had called it a map, you wondered if this meant you were near some place of importance, but remembering that the shaman was mad you doubted your ability to find or recognize it if you were... As it turned out, the realization was taken out of your hands. Traveling with a young noble you were to protect in a lawless area, you were set upon by strange men weilding black blades. Though you dispatched them without too much trouble, the few wounds they inflicted stung strangely, and it was after the dust had settled that you found yourself dazed and staggaring. Sinking to the ground you tried to tell your charge that you would just need to rest for a minute...


Tristan - 

In your many travels, you had gotten the impression that the green dot in the center of your tattoo might be you. When you had to make a long journey, it would move relative to the other dots, and when you returned things would normally take on their normal configuration. But the other dots moved as well, and the distances involved were obviously great. When you left the mercanery company, you toyed with the idea of trying to use the tattoo to guide your travels, but when you managed to bring one of the other dots fairly nearby, it became obvious that whatever or whoever you were moving towards not only also moved itself, but was not large or obvious enough to know it when you found it. 

In the end it was blind chance that made the connection. Traveling through a lawless area between towns, you heard sounds of battle and went to investigate. Arriving after everything was over, you found a strange scene - a hysterical young nobleman was tugging at the still form of an albino half orc surrounded by the thoroughly dead bodies of members of the black moon gang; an arrogent and foolishly flamboyant assassin's guild which may have just suffered an unacceptable setback.


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 26, 2004)

Tristan arrives on the scene of the battle not knowing quite what to expect.  However, the sight that greeted him was like nothing that he had ever seen before.  He moved towards the young noble and the creature fallen at his feet.

"What happened here?"


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Mar 26, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Tristan arrives on the scene of the battle not knowing quite what to expect.  However, the sight that greeted him was like nothing that he had ever seen before.  He moved towards the young noble and the creature fallen at his feet.
> 
> "What happened here?"




The young man looks torn between fear and relief at seeing another traveler. "Please, you must help me! He fought off these assailents, but then collapsed! What am I going to do if he dies? I have to make it to my father's keep! Look, maybe I can pay you to take me the rest of the way, do you know this area?"

The half orc is breathing shallowly, and the staining around a few cuts sustained in the battle lead you to believe he has been poisened.


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 27, 2004)

Tristan looks distractedly at the noble, glancing up from the creature that he could now see was a person of some kind or another.

"Yes, I should be able to help you, but right now I am far more concerned about him.  I think he has been poisoned, presumably by something on the blades of those men.  How far is your father's keep?"

[OOC - I presume my heal check of +4 won't do much to help him.  Any way to tell whether he's knocked out or actually in danger?  Did they have horses?  Is there anything nearby with which to make a litter?  Have I passed any villages lately?]


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Mar 27, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Tristan looks distractedly at the noble, glancing up from the creature that he could now see was a person of some kind or another.
> 
> "Yes, I should be able to help you, but right now I am far more concerned about him.  I think he has been poisoned, presumably by something on the blades of those men.  How far is your father's keep?"
> 
> [OOC - I presume my heal check of +4 won't do much to help him.  Any way to tell whether he's knocked out or actually in danger?  Did they have horses?  Is there anything nearby with which to make a litter?  Have I passed any villages lately?]




discount not the heal +4! (and an above average roll) Your expereince with poison indicates that if it was going to kill him outright it would have by now, but it may have weakened him such that the seemingly minor wounds are life threatening (in game terms, enough con damage that the damage from the physical blows was enough to put him in the negs). If you stabalize his condition (or use a potion to bring him to positive hit points) the effects of the poison are something he may be able to recover from in the long term. 

More importantly, in the course of taking his pulse and such, you make a shocking discovery. The half orc's left palm bears a symbol almost identical to your own tattoo.


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 27, 2004)

Baja tried to sit up, but found that his head wouldn't function as he had hoped. He could only stand for about 10 seconds. Which was not good. 

The elf-thing that stood over him was a wierd looking one as was the wierd child who wouldn't bug him......


----------



## GPEKO (Mar 27, 2004)

*Orillian*

"Julian ? Excellent." They make a few turns and, in front of an ordinary looking building in the merchant quarter, Orillian finally announces "Here we are." They proceed to cross a few corridors and climb a few steps before arriving in a rather small room, completely clustered with scrolls of parchement, old tomes and other arcane oddities. Using the _mage hand_ power of his pendant, Orillian rearranges things to free a chair which was almost buried under the mess. "Ah ! This is better. Take a seat, mister Clark. Now, what do you know about these marks ? I'm afraid I don't know much about it myself. For one, it's not magical. Weird, since it moves. Have yours changed recently ?

OOC: I took the liberty of making them arrive at destination without problems but feel free to change it, KB.


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 27, 2004)

Tristan is shocked when he discovers the tatoo, but drops the half-orc's hand anyways.  As he finishes his examination, he can see the man stir and try to rise before lapsing back into unconciousness.  He turns back to the stunned noble.

"Nevermind I think I can help him here."

So saying, he slips his pack off his shoulders and reaches into one of the pockets, pulling out a small vial.  He opens the toothy maw in front of him and pours the potion inside.  Then closes it again and tries to make the half-orc swallow.

[OOC - 1 Potion of CLW being used, I'll go mark it on my character post]


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Mar 27, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> So saying, he slips his pack off his shoulders and reaches into one of the pockets, pulling out a small vial.  He opens the toothy maw in front of him and pours the potion inside.  Then closes it again and tries to make the half-orc swallow.
> 
> [OOC - 1 Potion of CLW being used, I'll go mark it on my character post]




Baja comes to full wakefullness, though he still feels somewhat fragile... he senses he has been given something to drink and sees the half elf again, looking at him with concern and interest. His useless charge is apparently still alive and hovering in the background. Seeing the half orc awaken, the nobleman cries "oh good, you won't die! Lets move on, I can't stand being around all these dead bodies!"


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 28, 2004)

Tristan turns and addresses the noble,

"A moment, if you please.  Your companion will live, but he still has been injured.  We will leave this area soon enough, to avoid any other attention that the battle may have attracted."

He turns back to the half-orc.

"Greetings.  Are you feeling any better?  Do you think you can stand?"


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 29, 2004)

Baja shook his head a few times and tried to slap himself back into a normal state. 

He blinked and remembered that someone had been kind enough to stuff something down his throat to make him feel a little bit better. 

I uhh.... Not 'member what happened after dem bad menz come at us. But fanks for 'elpin' me. Head still hurts though. 

A big toothy grin spread across his features and he struggled to rise with a hand outstretched to the elf-man.


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 29, 2004)

Tristan is taken slightly aback by the speech of the half-orc, but quickly shakes it off, stands up and helps the fallen man to his feet.  He offers a wide smile.

"You're welcome friend.  The headache should pass with time, but it would be good if we could get moving soon.  This is not the type of area that I wish to linger in.  So, try and regain your footing, and keep moving.  In a moment, you and your charge can be on your way, and if you don't mind I'll accompany you.  There is something I wish to discuss with you."

He absentmindedly rubs at his glove, and the tatoo concealed beneath it.  Once the man has risen, Tristan casts his eyes over the aftermath of the battle.

"Well, you certainly seem to have aquitted yourself well against the black moons, the bad men, as you put it.  While you catch your breath, I'm going to have a look at your foes."

[OOC - Loot the corpses!  Erhem, I mean, Tristan will search the bodies for anything of import that could indicate the reason behind the attack or give any other usefull information.  He'll be careful not to handle the blades that they wielded.  Search +5]


----------



## ferretguy (Mar 29, 2004)

Taking a seat in the recently cleared chair, Julian looks around at the piles of papers and scrolls around the room _Well a neat nobleman on the outside, but here his disorginization appears..._. He smiles and replies Yes recently the marks on my hand..holding up his hand to Orrillian Have moved closer then the ever have...as a matter of fact right now, there seems to be no difference between the mark I think would represent myself and another has joined. And yours?...Has it been changing?


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Mar 29, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> [OOC - Loot the corpses!  Erhem, I mean, Tristan will search the bodies for anything of import that could indicate the reason behind the attack or give any other usefull information.  He'll be careful not to handle the blades that they wielded.  Search +5]




  the assassins carry no money or significant valuables, however one does have a likeness of the young nobleman and a carefully written copy of what you assume to be Baja's employment contract stating the starting and ending locations of their journey.

Kahuna Burger


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 29, 2004)

Tristan rises from his grisly investigation, the papers gripped in his hand.  He hands the sheets over to the noble.

"It appears that someone doesn't like you very much.  I'm finished.  If the two of you are ready, we should set out before a second attempt is made."


----------



## GPEKO (Mar 30, 2004)

*Orillian*

"Indeed, it has changed. One of the dots moved closer and closer to the 'central' one. Now, they are almost one. Perhaps, you are right. Perhaps, our main dots represents ourselves. So, these dots coming together would represent our meeting ?"


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 30, 2004)

Baja searches for his club and, after strapping it to his back in it's normal position, lets the elf-man and his charge know that he is ready to leave.


----------



## ferretguy (Mar 31, 2004)

Looking to his strange tattoo and to Orrillian. Well, that is what it seems to portent. Perhaps now with our meeting we can seek out the others that these dots could mean. Now maybe our time has come for us to get on with our fates!


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 31, 2004)

Tristan nods at the half orc, and then checks over his gear quickly to make sure everything is in order.

"Okay, which way were you traveling?"


----------



## GPEKO (Apr 2, 2004)

*Orillian*

Orillian rises one of his eyebrows. "Seek others ? Perhaps ... But I don't really think it's worth it. First of all, if we are to do this, we have to understand this tattoo, to see if it's really a map. And, even if we can manage that, I have a ... a secure position here. My last trip out of the city proved to be quite disastrous. Finally, what are we to do once ... if we're all joined ? I mean, it's not like you and I have a lot in commun."


----------



## ferretguy (Apr 2, 2004)

I understand your trepidation towards looking for others with these markings. But I also think that these are here for a reason, shouldn't we pursue any possibilities of finding others that are marked like us?Julian tapps his hand And yes we are not alike but we do have this in commen, perhaps we have more then is first realized. I myself have always been...unsatisfied with my life...I feel driven...as if there is something out there waiting for me to be ready..perhaps you feel the same, perhaps not.


----------



## GPEKO (Apr 5, 2004)

*Orillian*

"I do occassionally feel the same way." He seems lost in thoughts for a moment. "But it's probably just boredom. I've lost someone dear to me, the last time I succumbed to this desire. Sorry, but I just can't leave what I have here, simply to go wandering with someone because we share a sign on the hand. Here's what I propose: in the next few days, I'll use all my time here to research the significance of this sign and I'll share my results with you."


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 5, 2004)

Once the two travelers have indicated the direction of travel, Tristan sets out towards the young noble's home.  He suggests to Baja that they travel with the noble between them at first in case any assassins are left.  Once any immediate danger has passed, he moves himself next to the half orc so that they can talk while still keeping an eye on Baja's charge.

"I'm sorry to have imposed myself on your mission, but there is something I wish to discuss with you.  My name is Tristan, and for as long as I can remember, I've had an unusual tatoo on my hand."

He pulls off his glove and holds his hand near Baja's.

"Earlier, when you were knocked out from the poison, I noticed you had a very similar marking.  I've never known much about mine, or where it came from, so I was wondering if you had anything you could tell me."


----------



## ferretguy (Apr 6, 2004)

Sighing inwardly at Orillians remarks and noting the pained look on his face while speaking of his lose..Julian stands up..Sorry I am about your loss, well good luck in your research. You do know where to find me there is much work left at the temple for me...at least for a few more days. After all I have searched before for others like me...and at the Monastary I did as much research as I could with no results, but perhaps you can do better.He turns to goOrillian, I will leave the posters out...maybe others will find us here..or maybe since there are 2 of us perhaps we will have better luck with finding the others that these marks indicate.


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 7, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> "I'm sorry to have imposed myself on your mission, but there is something I wish to discuss with you.  My name is Tristan, and for as long as I can remember, I've had an unusual tatoo on my hand."
> 
> He pulls off his glove and holds his hand near Baja's.
> 
> "Earlier, when you were knocked out from the poison, I noticed you had a very similar marking.  I've never known much about mine, or where it came from, so I was wondering if you had anything you could tell me."




Baja peers at the man's markings and starts a little, bringing his own hand up absentmindedly and comparing the markings. 

Not know where dis come from. It change though - afters I come'd frew to here. Never looked like yers until I come'd here to across the big waters. But none knows anyfin' about it when I asked da intelli... intelle... inteel... uhh,  dem clever mens. I does know it scritches and itches somfin' rotten though sumtimez.


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 7, 2004)

Tristan sighed slightly at Baja's response.  He had thought it was a bit much to expect an answer from the half-orc, but it was worth a try.

"Well, whatever it is, it seems that its changed again now that the two of us are together.  If we're each marked, it stands to reason that the other dots could represent others with the same mark.  Perhaps one of them has the answers I seek.  Once you have discharged your duty here, would you be interested in joining me on a journey to find the others?  Perhaps there is some reason for us to gather with them."


----------



## GPEKO (Apr 7, 2004)

*Orillian*

"Of course Julian, perhaps _luck_ will help us. Let's just  stay in contact, you and I." As Julian leaves, Orillian can't help but feel bad about turning the man down. By bringing him into his office, Orillian had hope Julian had some insight about this tattoo they share. It turns out this man was even more clueless than he was. At least, that's what he told himself. The truth was that he felt just like Julian had said, like I could, should do more.

As if to clear his mind of all those questions, Orillian put himself to work. Abandoning his usual duties for (maybe ?) two or three days, he starts to search for any information that might tell him the significance or fonction of this tattoo. He tries to visit various libraries in the city and, there, he asks Bollo and a conjured unseen servant to fetch him various books on symbols, cosmology and even prophecies. He also consult some of his collegues for information.


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Apr 7, 2004)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> As if to clear his mind of all those questions, Orillian put himself to work. Abandoning his usual duties for (maybe ?) two or three days, he starts to search for any information that might tell him the significance or fonction of this tattoo. He tries to visit various libraries in the city and, there, he asks Bollo and a conjured unseen servant to fetch him various books on symbols, cosmology and even prophecies. He also consult some of his collegues for information.




(gepko is trying the DM's patience... this is why I suggested just having you already together.  )

realizing that the tattoo has actually been many symbols in the past, you also looks through your older notebooks and diaries from school, and find sketches you made over the years. Bollo takes to wandering the libraries with the different sketches, trying to match any of them to anything. As a result he brings you several false leads and you are considering just leaving him home until about three days later when in the middle of a pile of various astrology charts, runes and holy symbols, you find a short paper, apparently a case study of sorts with a map in the middle. The map is oddly arresting and you realize that the positions and number of realms onit is similar to what your tattoo looked like when you first began wondering about it and sketching it. You are ready to dismiss it as a very strange coincidence when a phrase in the essay catches your eye and you find yourself reading through it. 

The paper describes a young but very powerful mage from the local college who disapeared in a mysterious bird attack and then returned almost two decades later. The map is of the land he supposedly wandered in that time before finally finding a way home. Details are scarce, as apparently the mage (who had gained even greater power in his absence) killed himself shortly after his return, and the essay is peiced together out of accounts of those who had tended him during his recovery from the powerful magics he had used to escape this strange land. What had caught your eye were the phrases attributed to him in his deep depression. "...the overwhellming blandness of this land I returned to..." "This world I loved has no taste, no color, no joy or true pain..."  he spoke of his folly in working so hard to escape a place he now felt he could not truely live outside of. The essay speaks of him even cutting and burning himself before finally commiting suicide, and you find yourself thinking of other young boys in the manor daring each other to touch the hot horseshoes as the blacksmith finished them and laid them out. You did it and it burned, so that was a bad idea but you had never felt the excitement and daring that the fear of pain seemed to inspire in the other boys. It was a sensation, something at least, and one to be avoided because it meant you were damaging yourself, but what was the big deal? 

-Kahuna Burger


----------



## ferretguy (Apr 8, 2004)

After he leaves the scribes quarters, Julian finds his way back to the temple. Feeling disappointed by the other mans hesitance towards taking a chance in life and exploring the possibility of finding others he emerses himself in continuing the repairs needed and also practicing the calming techniques learned through the many years spent at the monastary. Although his masters had assured him these would work, he still found himself being agitated with the thought of possibly finding a like soul but being held back by the mans _fear? dissillusionment?_ of finding more like them. The next 2 days passed tourturously for Julian. Finally he made his way back to Orrillians quarters...knocking on his door and awaiting his answer...


----------



## GPEKO (Apr 8, 2004)

*Orillian*

Orillian opens the door. "Ah Julian, I did not expect to see you so soon. Please, sit down." He once again clears a chair. "I suppose you're here to check on the result of my research. I've not find much, only the account of a young mage that apparently visited another world ..."  Unless he's interrupted, Orillian goes on to tell the whole story. "... And so, my 'tattoo' once resemble the map of this land. Even more bizarre are the circumstances of his disappearrance. A bird attack ? What could that be ?"


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Apr 8, 2004)

ferretguy: Amoung your former paladins order, there was a story of a mighty warrior with a nagging suspicion that he was being followed by a wizard; because it seemed at every major battle he was in, he would see a single black raven waching him and not fleeing the clash. Most thought him a little odd but respected his courage too much to say anything. Then after a mighty conflict where he faced and slew a demon spawn summoned by the churches enemies many witnesses saw the bird alight beside him. Then another came and another until none could see him for the feather and wings. When the birds all flew away at once (disapeared was how some told it, but you always ssumed it to be yet another exageration) the mighty knight was gone, never to be seen again. The tellers of the story differed wildly on whether the birds were messengers taking him to some reward or an attack on him in his weakened state by the wizard he had suspected...


----------



## ferretguy (Apr 9, 2004)

A bird attack...hmm Julian thinks for a moment..Sounds like a familier story told of a knight of old.....although that knight never returned....but then again I've never noted any of these birds around us...but then again we are in a city..He sits back in the chair strumming his fingers on the armrest.Now that we suspect something of these tattoos...perhaps we should go looking for any others who may share our fates.


----------



## GPEKO (Apr 12, 2004)

*Orillian*

"Interesting ... So what could it be ? These 'birds' transported these people to a land that is somewhat linked to these tattoos ?" Orillian is lost in thoughts for a moment. "Now, that would be interesting ... a whole new world to discover. Alright ... Supposing I'm interested in looking for other like us, I'm not saying I am, how do you suggest we should proceed ?"


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 12, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Tristan sighed slightly at Baja's response.  He had thought it was a bit much to expect an answer from the half-orc, but it was worth a try.
> 
> "Well, whatever it is, it seems that its changed again now that the two of us are together.  If we're each marked, it stands to reason that the other dots could represent others with the same mark.  Perhaps one of them has the answers I seek.  Once you have discharged your duty here, would you be interested in joining me on a journey to find the others?  Perhaps there is some reason for us to gather with them."




Baja wasn't too sure that he entirely understood the long words of the elf-man, but he nodded nonetheless. Afterall, this one didn't throw off any bad vibes that he should have been wary of.


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 12, 2004)

Tristan sensed a little confusion from the half-orc, but was glad to have his co-operation anyways.  There was something important brewing here.  After his talk with Baja, he returned to watching out for anything dangerous, and settled in for the journey to the young noble's home. . .


----------



## ferretguy (Apr 13, 2004)

Well....I would suppose we could look in the same way that we found each other. We already know that these dotsindicating those on his hand "symbolize" others that have this marking. While I realise that distances are not a part of this...at least the direction can be guessed as to where another may be. By picking one of these..."marks" and keeping in that direction we may be able to locate another.


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 17, 2004)

Tristan looks down the road leading away from the young noble's home.  They had left the lad with his father and now they were free to move on.  He turned to face Baja beside him.

"My best guess is just to pick a direction and see if we get any closer to another dot.  So, which way shall we go.  They're all the same to me."


----------



## Voadam (Apr 19, 2004)

Kyron rose from the ground with sweat pouring off his glowing skin. It was done. The positive energy of the healing spell had finished off the last shadow. With a groan he pulled himself heavily to his feet, barely able to rise under the weight of his armor. He incanted a divine spell and restored the strength of his positive energy body that had been stolen by the swarming undead. Seventeen! The entire staff of this wayside inn had been transformed into shadows who preyed upon every traveller who came through this byway, swelling their numbers with new spawn from the souls of those who fell to their draining touch. How long it took them to reach this number Kyron did not know, luckily it was an isolated area and not a whole village or city for the foul creatures to prey upon and increase their numbers.

Kyron cursed himself for not suspecting from the emptiness of the inn when he first arrived, only sensing the shadows when one leapt to attack him sucking part of the life force out of him. It was actually good luck that he got jumped by one, Kyron decided. If he had been swarmed by the whole horde at once he would have fallen before he could pull out his sigil amulet and blast them with positive energy. Kyron shuddered at the thought of falling to shadows, his whole life essence corrupted from light to darkness. It just would have confirmed those rumors some of the other luminous whispered about the dark stains on his hands.

But the fortunes of war favored Kyron and the war against evil he had sworn himself to could continue. At least these seventeen souls would now know rest.

Thinking about the stains Kyron looked at his hand. Some of the spots were converging. What this would portend Kyron did not know. The spots had moved before but never connected, and as he had taken to his wandering crusade they had moved steadily as if their positions were related to his physical location, all but the center one which had always been fixed since the day of his soul's incarnation in this body. 

It was still a mystery, one Kyron wanted to unravel for the ease of his troubled mind, but the answers eluded him. And there was always the War. As an initiated member of the enlightened order Kyron had learned many methods to harness supernatural power but with those powers came a responsibility to fight to make the world a better place, to confront the powers of darkness and evil.

Kyron shook his head, the War continued but this battle was over. He strode up the now empty hallways, increasing the light aura from his luminous body to flush out any shadows if they remained. When he was sure there were no more in the building he sought a bed to sleep in. In the morning he would continue his journeys.


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 19, 2004)

Baja moved his massive club from one shoulder and rested it upon the other. 

Trying his best to look as intelligent as possible, he licked his right index finger and held it up to the breeze, then promptly announced that the duo should head off east, yes east was the direction.

_ secretly, Baja wished the elf-man would make these difficult decisions. He really had no idea where he should go. The nobleman's journey had been an easy one - town to his home, but this, this thing had no known direction. It was like trying to find his homelands all over again!_


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Apr 20, 2004)

Baja & Tristan:
As you begin your journey east you also begin the process of getting to know each other. The social journey is harder than the geographical one, as Baja is not accustomed to long conversations, but you begin to realize that more than your tattoos may bind you together. As different as your stories are, Baja in particular is suprized to realize that this strange little man shares many of the feelings of disconnection that the half orc had always ascribed to his literal outsider status. As you travel, you notice that two dots quite far from your own have also come together, and Tristan at least muses on the meaning of this. It seems Baja's guess of east was a good one, for after a couple of days of hard traveling, it is clear that your now joined dots are converging on another, and you redouble your efforts. 

Kyron:
(ooc, the dot connected to all the others does move too, you think of it central because of its connections, not because its always at the center)  

Your first effort at setting out seems to move "your" dot in the direction of one of the connections, but you soon realize that it is moving quite quickly away from you. Rather than play catchup, you use the brief insight into the compass directions of the dots to begin towards the other connection, which seems slightly closer and not going anywhere fast anyway. Your progress is slowed by your heavy equiptment until you come to a wayfarer's temple and fortuitously meet a party of merchants heading in the same direction as you by coach. While only one has ever met a Lumin before, the group is quick to conider both your calling and race a good omen and you are soon traveling behind swift horses and having akward conversations with men whose main consideration of undead is as an impediment to business. 

the journey goes quickly after that for a week, until the coach's travels no longer coincide with your own. You are left at another wayfarer's temple however and are lucky enough to fall in with a small group of pilgrims whose direction in both physical and spiritual journeying is more similar to yours. A few more days travel brings you to a large city and seems to join "your" dot to the connected ones. You weren't sure what you expected at that point yet still find yourself disapointed at the anticlimactic lack of welcome. At a loss of what else to do, you begin your usual habit of visiting a city's various temples, to pay respect to the people (if not the gods) of those with similar goals to yours. It is at a small but neatly kept temple of many gods that you find a welcome of sorts - among the various religious symbols on the front doors is a neatly draw flier fairly well representing the dots on your hand.

Julian:
Orillian's indecision gnaws at you, but you are loath to leave your only connection looking for another. The day after the conversation about maps and bird attacks though, you realize that while you focused on the young mage something else had been happening. Another dot has grown closer to the connection between you are Orillian. You update your drawings and keep them posted on top of the other notices hoping that this new arrival would be a seeker as yourself.


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 20, 2004)

Tristan glances down at his tatoo again.  The next dot was definately getting closer now.  He was sure that he wasn't imagining it.  He kept trying to figure out what would happen if he could ever gather all the dots in one place.  This had to have some meaning, mystical maps written on your body aren't just put there on a whim.  He burned to talk about it with someone, but every time he tried to bring it up with Baja, his companion got a pained expression on his face.

He turned to look at the half-orc.  He certainly wasn't one for scintilating conversation or deep discussion.  However, there was something about the guy that grew on you.  He wasn't very bright, but that didn't stop him from being nice, once you got past his brutish exterior.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 20, 2004)

Kyron stares at the parchment for a little while, his luminescence unconsciously growing brighter, then steps into the temple looking for someone who might be able to aid him.


----------



## GPEKO (Apr 21, 2004)

*Orillian*

Orillian is not totally convinced by the monk's suggested method but his urge to do more and explore has been growing since he first met with Jullian. A day after their talk about the bird attack, he asks his superior (OOC: if there is such a person...) for some time away from his job. He then rejoins with Jullian at his temple. Bollo follows him holding a large trunk.

"Ah, here you are, Jullian. I c..can't really believe I am doing this but I just can't help it. I ready to go with you, if you are still interested. I suggest we leave the city by the east gate and travel along that road. It is the most traveled you see. If no dots move closer while we're going in this direction ... Well, I guess we'll just have to take another road."


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Apr 21, 2004)

Kyron:
When you enter the temple, you draw a stare from one of the younger acolytes, who is quickly shushed away by a priestess with better manners. She aproaches and asks you your concernes and when you meantion the drawing she smiles. "Thats a project of Julian's, a young man who is assisting us... if you would like to sit and rest, I'll tell him you're here when he returns."

Julian:
When you return to the temple from your day's errands, you get two suprises. Not only is Orillian waiting outside the door with his rocky companion, as you enter and the mage speaks of his willingness to try your plan, one of the priestesses who had directed your work there aproaches and says you have a visitor. She indicates a heavily armored Lumin sitting akwardly on a bench. The race is a uncommon one but you knew a few who aspired to paladin status during your time with the order.


----------



## ferretguy (Apr 22, 2004)

Once again looking to another day at the temple _perhaps today I'll be able to finish those repairs at the eastern wall...hope the materials are ready this time..._ Julian almost stubs his toe on the Rocky familier of Orillian. Focusing on his surroundings, Julian looks with surprize at the large chest the creature is carrying, Glad to hear you've changed your mind Orillian! I was hoping to continue this journey with a compainion. Turning to the priestess..A visitor? Well thank you little mother, Orillian would you like to come along? The last visitor I had was you...perhaps my papers have attracted the attention of another of us. Julian heads over to the newcomer _A Lumin....one of the blessed ones, perhaps she will know more of these markings..unless she is from my old order_ Greetings Oh Lighted One.....You asked for me?


----------



## Voadam (Apr 22, 2004)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> Once again looking to another day at the temple _perhaps today I'll be able to finish those repairs at the eastern wall...hope the materials are ready this time..._ Julian almost stubs his toe on the Rocky familier of Orillian. Focusing on his surroundings, Julian looks with surprize at the large chest the creature is carrying, Glad to hear you've changed your mind Orillian! I was hoping to continue this journey with a compainion. Turning to the priestess..A visitor? Well thank you little mother, Orillian would you like to come along? The last visitor I had was you...perhaps my papers have attracted the attention of another of us. Julian heads over to the newcomer _A Lumin....one of the blessed ones, perhaps she will know more of these markings..unless she is from my old order_ Greetings Oh Lighted One.....You asked for me?




"Greetings. In the tongue of Man I am Kyron Shadowstalker, an Initiate of the Illuminated Path of the Enlightened Order and a Crusader against the Darkness. I am here seeking understanding of a mystery. I understand you are the Julian who placed the sketches on this temple's door. Can you tell me about the figures you drew?"


----------



## ferretguy (Apr 22, 2004)

Pleasure to meet you Kyron....well the post that I made has to do with a puzzle that has tormented me for many years. He holds his tattooed hand up, Me and my compainion here have figured that these are some sort of key, possibly letting us know where others who share this may be. I have noted of late that there is indication of possibly others like myself who may be marked and I thought to post this depiction to attract those who may be marked so...could it be that you have the same marks?


----------



## Voadam (Apr 23, 2004)

Kyron stares intently at Julian's hand then removes his gauntlet and dims down his radiance so that the spots on his own hand can be compared directly.

"I have had these stains since my soul's incarnation over a score years ago. They have moved over time. What else do you know of them? Both of you have them? If so then it would seem you are the two stains who came together, and now I add mine to the conjunction."


----------



## GPEKO (Apr 23, 2004)

*Orillian*

"Well, well, seems we didn't have to travel very far to find another bearing this mark. I'm beginning to share your optimism, Julian. Maybe some force is bringing us all together for some purpose." The man in expensive clothes turns to the Lumin. "Well met, Kyron Shadowstalker. I'm Orillian of Forbach. And, although I don't really appreciate being called a stain, you are right. We both bear this ... tattoo and it seems to be a representation of a few people. Now, three of dots are together. I don't know much else about this ... symbol except that it once ressembled a map of a distant land drawn by a powerful mage who vanished for a few years. The man disappeared after being attacked by a flock of birds. Bizarre, isn't it ? Furthermore, Julian remembers a similar attack on a knight of his order. So, who bringing us together ? The lord of all birds ??? You tell me."


----------



## Voadam (Apr 23, 2004)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> "Well, well, seems we didn't have to travel very far to find another bearing this mark. I'm beginning to share your optimism, Julian. Maybe some force is bringing us all together for some purpose." The man in expensive clothes turns to the Lumin. "Well met, Kyron Shadowstalker. I'm Orillian of Forbach. And, although I don't really appreciate being called a stain, you are right. We both bear this ... tattoo and it seems to be a representation of a few people. Now, three of dots are together. I don't know much else about this ... symbol except that it once ressembled a map of a distant land drawn by a powerful mage who vanished for a few years. The man disappeared after being attacked by a flock of birds. Bizarre, isn't it ? Furthermore, Julian remembers a similar attack on a knight of his order. So, who bringing us together ? The lord of all birds ??? You tell me."




"Well met Orillian of Forbach. I am fairly well versed in the lore of the gods and planes. There are a number of gods and demons with associations to birds among the various pantheons of different peoples and religions. There are powers both malign and benign associated with birds. 

The spots correspond to a map of a specific land? But they move and have moved throughout my life. Do you have this map or can you bring us to it? What is the land?

Hmmm. You said yours is a tatoo? You mean an ink sigil placed on you by someone? Was it placed on you by someone you know or that I can talk to? Mine have been with me my whole known life. I have always believed they were part of me, not something put upon me."


----------



## Voadam (Apr 26, 2004)

Two powers that come to mind include an elven goddess of air and birds, she is considered good but chaotic and attacks by birds could indicate her displeasure. Also there is a demon prince of the air above the first layer of the abyss who claims sovereignty over the air and anything with wings. This claim is obviously a lie, but he probably has many air powers and command over many winged things and would not be averse to harrasing paladins.

Of course you do not need to go to the gods or demons for supernatural bird attacks, druids can command animals, there are shamanic and totemic traditions that revere spirits of birds such as ravens, eagles, and hawks, and I'm not sure if there are arcane magics that can summon flocks of birds.

Orillian, do you think we have been called together? It seems to me we have a connection but I did not and do not feel any compulsion to meet up, only curiosity at the mystery of the dark marks. I did not even realize the spacial significance of the marks until after I started a wandering crusade and noted that one mark tracked my movements and realized it had ever been thus. I then decided consciously to investigate when I was not otherwise actively engaged in hunting undead. Even now if I were to become aware of an undead plague elsewhere I would feel compelled to put aside learning more of this mystery to answer that call to duty.

I do think meeting up with all the marks is a good idea that may enlighten us to their significance, but there can be a difference between seeking and being called.


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Apr 28, 2004)

faustus: You spend a couple of days of forced marching to put some space between you and the orge tribe before you feel you can relax. As you are traveling, you notice that one of the spots where two have joined is drawing close to the "central" dot. When you come to a rare crossroads, intution makes you turn and you are gratified the next day to see that the cental dot is even closer to the joined ones. Soon they seem almost joined, and you find yourself pushing on past your normal time, finally stopping as it gets dark to rest against a tree...

Tristan and Baja: As you travel together, you take to moving in the evening and early at night since you both have good vision and encounter less curious strangers. The lack of converation wears on Tristan now that he has finally found a possible kindred spirit, but there is still an odd sort of compatibility in the pairing, though its hard to put your finger on just what you could have in common. Both of you can observe that your shared dot is converging on another, even as you notice that a third dot has joined the other pairing. On the evening when they have finally come fully together you are on a long stretch of road and there is no moment of conclusion - you travel almost another hour after you think they have "met" before you see a figure leaned against a tree to the side of the road. He is dressed in slightly worn finery that is currently wrinkled and dusty and has the look of someone who is generally much better kept than his current circumstances allow. Even as he rests, something makes you pause from just coming straight up and surprising him.


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 28, 2004)

Tristan comes up short as he spots the figure against the tree ahead of them.  He'd been waiting for something of this sort for a while, and had been watching the back of his hand for a while now.  He holds out his arm to stop Baja from moving forward, only to find the half-orc had stopped in his tracks as well.

Tristan takes one step forward and calls out.

"Greetings!"


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 29, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Tristan comes up short as he spots the figure against the tree ahead of them.  He'd been waiting for something of this sort for a while, and had been watching the back of his hand for a while now.  He holds out his arm to stop Baja from moving forward, only to find the half-orc had stopped in his tracks as well.
> 
> Tristan takes one step forward and calls out.
> 
> "Greetings!"




Hearing the words of another, Faustus takes a glance down at the state of affairs of his clothing and gives a sharp chuckle to himself.  Raising his head, he looks upon the odd pairing. _A half-elf and a half-orc, well, interesting enough._  Wondering if the mark's on his hand have anything to do with their meeting, he pushes aside the thought and returns the greetings.

"Well met stranger."


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 29, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Hearing the words of another, Faustus takes a glance down at the state of affairs of his clothing and gives a sharp chuckle to himself.  Raising his head, he looks upon the odd pairing. _A half-elf and a half-orc, well, interesting enough._  Wondering if the mark's on his hand have anything to do with their meeting, he pushes aside the thought and returns the greetings.
> 
> "Well met stranger."




Tristan gazes levely at the stranger on the path ahead.  He tries to decide whether or not he can judge any connection, but then gives up on trying to be subtle.

"Hello, I was wondering if you could help us.  We're out here looking for a person who should be somewhere around us.  The person we are looking for should have a tatoo that looks like this."

He removes his gauntlet and holds up his mark for the stranger to see.


----------



## GPEKO (Apr 29, 2004)

> Well met Orillian of Forbach. I am fairly well versed in the lore of the gods and planes. There are a number of gods and demons with associations to birds among the various pantheons of different peoples and religions. There are powers both malign and benign associated with birds.



"I too have studied the wonders of the infinite planes. But I fear our vast knowledge will be of little use here. All we have found are vague stories told by people who have only seen, not experienced the thing. These bird attacks could have something to do with us or it might not. And besides, for all we know, it could just be a band of vrock having a little bit of demonic fun."


> The spots correspond to a map of a specific land? But they move and have moved throughout my life. Do you have this map or can you bring us to it? What is the land?



"Hummm ... let's see. I think I still have the parchemins with me ..." Orillian opens the chest that his small earth elemental is carrying and starts rummaging through it, using both his hand and the magic of his talisman. Finally, he seems to have found what he was looking for and he makes the two parchemins float toward the Lumin. "This is a map of a land visited by a powerful young mage while he disappeared from this one. The other parchemin is an old drawing of what my 'tattoo' used to look like a few years ago. There are some resemblances, don't you think ?"


> Hmmm. You said yours is a tatoo? You mean an ink sigil placed on you by someone? Was it placed on you by someone you know or that I can talk to? Mine have been with me my whole known life. I have always believed they were part of me, not something put upon me.



"Yes, yes, of course" says Orillian impatiently. "I say 'tattoo' for lack of a better word. But, like you said, it might not be the best term. I also had mine for as long as I can remember. Nobody could have put such a thing on me while I was an infant as I was protected by my mighty family, the Forbach."


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 29, 2004)

Baja's hand itched as they approached the crossing. He hated it when the tattoo itched - just when he thought he was starting to make sense of the mysterious designs, they went and switched and he felt totally lost again. (Nothing new there really.) Thankfully, meeting Tristan was a good itch. The ONLY good itch so far. This current itch felt kinda safe too. 

And this sharply dressed man was "sumthin' " alright. 

And Baja for once didn't feel like he needed to smash him like he had done so far too often in these strange lands.

Looking to the newcom.... Ermm.... "stander", he held out his tattoo along with his half-elf companion and offered Me am have one too. 'Same, see?


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 29, 2004)

"Ah... kindred marked men you are, odd at least that you could call the two of you kindred," pointing out the obvious difference between the two, "but all the same, that goes for me as well, we must have at least half of something in common, eh?"  Raising his arm to show them the marking, and then going on, "So, I take it you two are up for a drink?"  Producing a flask from under his cloak, he takes a swig, then proffers it to them.  He'll pass it around, it's a sweet honey tea still hot, he'll then take another swig himself and return it to the cloak.  "The night's young, what say we build a fire, sit around and swap a tale or two?"  Looking back and forth between the two, he smiles curiously and rests back against the tree.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 30, 2004)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> "Hummm ... let's see. I think I still have the parchemins with me ..." Orillian opens the chest that his small earth elemental is carrying and starts rummaging through it, using both his hand and the magic of his talisman. Finally, he seems to have found what he was looking for and he makes the two parchemins float toward the Lumin. "This is a map of a land visited by a powerful young mage while he disappeared from this one. The other parchemin is an old drawing of what my 'tattoo' used to look like a few years ago. There are some resemblances, don't you think ?"




"Thank you. Yes it does seem to correspond to these points on the map. I vaguely remember mine being in a similar configuration a few years ago. Have you come to any conclusions about the possible significance of this? If you were inspired to transcribe your marks at that particular time so that you could recognize the map then we may indeed all have been subtly influenced to be in certain positions and for this map to catch your eye to bring us to some future purpose. But then that would indicate we have been influenced for some time by some power and does not reveal the nature of that power or whether it is a force for good or evil. Of course it could just be an interesting coincidence between the marks and the map which will only obscure the true nature of this mystery."


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 30, 2004)

Tristan nods his agreement with the man as he and Baja move forward to join him.

"Yes, thank you for your hospitality."

Once they have joined him and passed around the flask, Tristan turns to regard the young man.

"I feel that the three of us have something important to discuss.  We all have something in common.  I suspect you have no more idea of the origins of these marks than either of us do.  Am I correct?"


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 30, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Tristan nods his agreement with the man as he and Baja move forward to join him.
> 
> "Yes, thank you for your hospitality."
> 
> ...




"Nothing creative enough to sound true.  It's been there as long as I can remember and no one has been able to give me a decent answer about them as of yet.  So, other than the big guy," pointing out the half-orc, "and now myself, have you met anyone else who has the same markings?  It seems there are more than three dots and that means probably more marked men or perhaps women."  A wry grin spreads across his face.


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 30, 2004)

Tristan shakes his head.

"No, I have never met another before, always the other dots have stayed far away.  However, it was only just recently that Baja and I met, and now we have come across you as well.  And if we can infer anything from the placement of the other marks, it appears that another conjunction is taking place elsewhere.  Something is happening now that has never happened before, and I personally want to know what it is.  I want to see what happens when all the marks are in one place.  Would you be interested in joining us as we search for an answer?"


----------



## Voadam (Apr 30, 2004)

"So Orillian, are these magical talismans that you use to accomplish your magic or are you a practitioner? Do you have any travel magic? I am trained in the arts of the Order but those are focused on warring against the undead and other dark forces and healing the hurts that they cause. I have no personal travel magics at my disposal."


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 30, 2004)

Baja listened to the two men talk. He'd have piped up and offered his own opinions, obversations and so forth, but it seemed that everyone always spoke so much more "intelli-junt like" than he did. So the only thing that gave away Baja's involvement with the conversation, was the odd "seemingly" appropriate nod at each of the other's words.

To be honest, he was wondering why the newcomer's flask'd drink didn't taste of alcohol? 

Still, it was nice to sit with others he could feel so comfortable with in such a short time as to call, "brother". 

His stomach rumbled. Me am hungry. 'Gonna hunt - be right here, ya? The half-orc made sure to see whether the others wanted to join him then gathered his gear and left to find deer or boar or rabbits or a cow or whatever. (Baja wasn't particular about what he ate, as long as his rumbling stomach went away.)


----------



## hafrogman (May 1, 2004)

Tristan nods to Baja and smiles at him.

"Yeah, I'll still be here when you get back.  Don't be away too long though, I don't want to loose track of you."


----------



## kirinke (May 1, 2004)

ooc:
(also here.... just need the grand puba's thumb's up b4 i can play. ^_^)


----------



## GPEKO (May 3, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "Thank you. Yes it does seem to correspond to these points on the map. I vaguely remember mine being in a similar configuration a few years ago. Have you come to any conclusions about the possible significance of this? If you were inspired to transcribe your marks at that particular time so that you could recognize the map then we may indeed all have been subtly influenced to be in certain positions and for this map to catch your eye to bring us to some future purpose. But then that would indicate we have been influenced for some time by some power and does not reveal the nature of that power or whether it is a force for good or evil. Of course it could just be an interesting coincidence between the marks and the map which will only obscure the true nature of this mystery."



"While I'm starting to believe there is some power is bringing us together -- three of us together can no longer be a coincidence after all -- the only thing that 'pushed' me to draw this were boring lectures on the theorical working of magic at the guild. We tend to be lacking in patience during your youth you see ... But anyway, I think we need to find a lot more of this puzzles' pieces if we are to solve it. Like I mentionned earlier, I say we move on the east road. If we can't find others with the sign, we can at least consult the great librairies in the country of Solvergne which that way." 
OOC: I'm making all this up but I think it OK... Is it ?


			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> "So Orillian, are these magical talismans that you use to accomplish your magic or are you a practitioner? Do you have any travel magic? I am trained in the arts of the Order but those are focused on warring against the undead and other dark forces and healing the hurts that they cause. I have no personal travel magics at my disposal."



"Really ! What a question ! Don't you think that someone travelling with a walking rock would be relying on more than just a few magical trinkets ? If you must know, I'm mostly an expert of the incantations that bring and bound creatures from other planes of existance. As such, I've studied the magical 'pathways' that are distributed through the worlds but I'm not yet confident enough to use them over long distances. I guess I'll just rely on a good steed for now."


----------



## Voadam (May 3, 2004)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> "I'm mostly an expert of the incantations that bring and bound creatures from other planes of existance. As such, I've studied the magical 'pathways' that are distributed through the worlds but I'm not yet confident enough to use them over long distances. I guess I'll just rely on a good steed for now."




"Ah a summoner! So do you specialize in elementals? I have heard of but never seen an earth elemental before. My studies of planar lore have mostly dealt with the positive and negative planes, the ethereal, and the inhabitants of the nether planes and particularly their potencies, vulnerabilities, histories, and connections with undead.

As I said I have no travel magic and I am afraid I am no horseman, but Eastward sounds a good course to me as well to meet up with others who are gathering together.

On the other hand, I think we can assume that the second conjunction has made similar conclusions to our own upon discovering each other and may try to meet up with us. To the Northeast as I read the handmap there is this single mark who I would not assume would head towards us. Perhaps we should head towards that lone being and trust to the other group to head towards us if we wish to bring all the marks together.

I have no active obligations or duties to bind me so I am free to join with you and travel immediately if you two so desire. When were you planning to begin journeying?"


----------



## ferretguy (May 3, 2004)

Well, my schedule is open, being that I am a volenteer here. I was just waiting for others such as yourself to show and for my companion to deceide weather or not he would be joining me on this journey. Jullian looks to the mage which I am glad that he has.


----------



## Ferrix (May 3, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Tristan shakes his head.
> 
> "No, I have never met another before, always the other dots have stayed far away.  However, it was only just recently that Baja and I met, and now we have come across you as well.  And if we can infer anything from the placement of the other marks, it appears that another conjunction is taking place elsewhere.  Something is happening now that has never happened before, and I personally want to know what it is.  I want to see what happens when all the marks are in one place.  Would you be interested in joining us as we search for an answer?"




"Sure, the open road is always better with a bit of company.  What say we make our way to this other conjunction and find out."


----------



## Voadam (May 5, 2004)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> Well, my schedule is open, being that I am a volenteer here. I was just waiting for others such as yourself to show and for my companion to deceide weather or not he would be joining me on this journey. Jullian looks to the mage which I am glad that he has.




"Very good. Shall we head East along the King's Road towards the other conjunction until we can easily travel North East to the single mark then?"


----------



## ferretguy (May 5, 2004)

That sounds like a sound idea to me, just allow me a little time to let the priests know that I will be leaving and to gather some supplies for the journey...I figure we could leave in the next couple of hours. Julian turns to goLets meet here by noon....and see where the road takes us!

ooc: Julian will go and get food and gear for the journey..(shouldn't need much)


----------



## Voadam (May 5, 2004)

"So seven towers, seven regions and seven of us with marks. I am afraid I have never heard of any of these places, the Vault, Wildwood, Kiln, the Penance Pedestal, Arena, and some without a name. Julian, Orillian, do any of those names seem appropriate to describe you?"


----------



## hafrogman (May 5, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> "Sure, the open road is always better with a bit of company.  What say we make our way to this other conjunction and find out."




Tristan nods

"Excellent.  Together the three of us shall seek out the others represented."


----------



## GPEKO (May 6, 2004)

*Orillian*

"I don't know anything about these names. But you may have found a interesting point, Lumin. Seven dots and seven 'regions' in that foreign world. This seems less and less like a coincidence. I get the feeling we'll see this land soon. Anyway, let's meet here later."

Orillian goes to get a horse (a nice looking one, if possible ... he has to travel in style) and some food for the road.


----------



## kirinke (May 7, 2004)

ooc: knock and bump.... still here. ^)^
um kahuna, who are you thinking of 'teaming' marisa up with in order to introduce her to the rest of the party?


----------



## Voadam (May 11, 2004)

And so the trio head out eastward along the King's Road towards the lone mark. Along the way they share tales of their past and picking up on a few of the strange similarities that have marked their lives.


----------



## Kahuna Burger (May 11, 2004)

*By Foot To The West:*
When baja returns with a plump pair of rabbits for dinner, you discover that he has some insight into the directions you have been traveling and the orientation of the 'maps' based on how you came together. Backtracking part of Faustus's journey, you take the fork he chose against to find 'the halfs' and head northeast. As you draw close to the lone dot, you notice that the other conjunction seems to be doing the same.

*On Horseback To The East*
Once you have also found a mule to carry the surly and slow walking rock, the group sets out from the city, trying to head roughly northwest to the lone dot. The roads do not cooperate as well as could be hoped, and you find yourself making multiple backtracks and direction changes to bring your convergence closer. You are gratified to see that each day does make progress and also notice the other convergence seems to be moving "up" to that dot as well.

*The Lone Dot*
It has been two weeks of heroic stories, swapped family recipies, smiles and long akward pauses. You used to think that the akward pauses were a direct result of your near death experience, but an _intruding thought_ considers why you wore gloves for the entire reunion, and you recal similar pauses in your youth when you would ask about the marks on your hand. You never believed the 'birthmark' line your uncle gave you, and asking your parents if you were born with the mark seemed to induce coughing fits.  

Considering the marks now, you strip off the gloves and get a shock. Instead of an unfinished spiderweb of scattered dots and connecting lines, there is a inverted V on your left palm. Two large dots, seemingly made up of the former smaller ones, have formed up and are closer to the 'center' dot that you've ever seen one. You have an akward sense of a destiny that snuck up on you and wonder what this convergence could herald. For the next two days, the clumps grow ever closer, and you find yourself unwilling to move very far or fast in case you miss whatever is happening. It is on the second day that a small raven alights on a bush near where you are camping and sits quietly with a scroll in its claw until you aproach. Some of the woodsmen who trained you had a magical means of compelling tiny messengers thus, and you think little of it except to wonder how someone knew where to find you. 

When you open the scroll, it contains a simple, unsigned message "The citadel of Asrer arises" and a rough map from what you assume it your location to a spot marked Asrer some 20 miles north. You have heard of the famous Citadel, which is said to emerge from one of the demonic planes once a century or so, usualy at a spot of great negitive energy concentration. You wonder if many of your family or one of its associated orders have been alerted and who was able to get advance warning of such a thing. You ponder over the night how to deal with the information, and the next morning are breaking up your camp feeling that this must compel you to leave when you see a trio on foot aproaching from the west. As you watch them draw closer, feeling a sense of anticipation totally out of proportion to a simple encounter with other travelers, you begin to hear hoofbeats from the east as well...


----------



## hafrogman (May 11, 2004)

Tristan can feel the hair prickling on the back of his neck this morning.  He keeps removing his gauntlet, checking and rechecking the positions of the markings.  They've never looked anything like this before.  They must be getting close, they can't afford to miss whatever is coming.  He walks along chatting idly with Faustus and trying to draw Baja into the conversation.  However, his tension is still evident on his face as he keeps scanning around for anything.  Finally they come across a man camped ahead of them . . .


----------



## Voadam (May 11, 2004)

Coming upon the two men, the half-orc, and the woman, the three horsemen pull up a respectful distance before them.

The glowing rider calls out "Hail! I am Kyron Shadowstalker, and these are Orillion of the Forbach and Brother Julian. We come in peace seeking to understand a mystery."


----------



## kirinke (May 11, 2004)

*Marisa*

Marisa leaned nonchalantly against her warhorse, Sugar, keeping a cautious hand on one of her scimitars. Natural paranoia and experience had taught her to never blindly trust anyone. Using the horse as a blind, she carefully tucked the scroll into her pocket and grimaced as she saw the two dots almost converging on the lone dot. 

"Good day Sirrah Shadowstalker. I am Marisa Veridath. What mystery do you seek to understand and how may I help you?" she asked politely, though she couldn't help but stare at the glowing man in fascination. Creatures that glowed like that were quite out of her experience.

_I'm rather outnumbered here..._ She thought nervously, looking at the two groups, remembering another time in which she was outnumbered. She had been lured to a graveyard and faced a number of very large and scary greater undead headed by a necromancer of great power.  

Something hit her head and she had passed out. The next thing she remembered was sunlight hitting her open eyes and the rather unpleasent smell of a messily dead necromancer with lots of dust that used to be his creatures. And she suffered a really bad headache that lasted for two days.


----------



## hafrogman (May 12, 2004)

Tristan also draws up short of the congregation and watches the short exhange between the glowing man and the woman.  He does a quick headcount, and verifies that the fourth mount is not occupied by a person.  He nods in satisfaction to himself.  He pulls off his gauntlet to expose the marks that will inevitably enter the conversation.

"My name is Tristan Eransiel, and I too have come seeking answers.  I think that you may find that the seven us have all come to this place for a reason.  My hand bears a marking that I believe represents a gathering of souls around me.  If the rest of you also bear this mark, then I believe that my search will be over."


----------



## kirinke (May 12, 2004)

*Marisa:*

_Li'a'sair Pelor. Give me the wisdom to understand what you wish. Should I trust these people who feel like family? Or is it a clever trick by those who wish me ill? _ She thought, lasping into the Celestial tongue as she rubbed her gloved hand self-consciously. It actually felt warm now and Marisa daren't look at it right away.


----------



## deadestdai (May 12, 2004)

Again Baja's hand itched. 

_Always'd wiv the itchin'! It never stop!_ 

He scratched at it absentmindedly and listened to the new peoples introduce themselves. 

He looked at the two riders closely, hand at first tensing about his massive club, then relaxing after he noticed that these fellows offered no sense of danger. He nodded and smiled his smashing-est toothy grin at the others and noticed that the itching that had plagued him had ceased. 

Me am Baja! You's made the itchin' stop! He lifted his hand to show the mark to the others.


----------



## Kahuna Burger (May 12, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Tristan also draws up short of the congregation and watches the short exhange between the glowing man and the woman.  He does a quick headcount, and verifies that the fourth mount is not occupied by a person.  He nods in satisfaction to himself.  He pulls off his gauntlet to expose the marks that will inevitably enter the conversation.




glancing down as he removes the gaunlet and speaks, Tristan expects to see the dots all clumped together in the center of his palm as they had begun to over the last days. Instead, he sees something entirely new - a small seven pointed star is in the center of his palm, with each point made up of one of the colors the dots had been in. And also on his palm, in the direction he had come to think of as north after the weeks of navigating, is a black dot almost like a hole in his hand, which he finds somewhat disquieting to see.

(yes, anyone who takes a look sees the same thing now that you have all come together.)

Marrisa: Strange as all this is, the marks on you hand have never been widely advertised, and you don't know that anyone could have snuck around you to make this convergence and know when your marks were doing the same. If it is a trick it is one that has been arranged since your infancy.


----------



## Ferrix (May 12, 2004)

Faustus grins as the conjunction occurs, his mind racing at the possibilities and stories that could spring of it.  Jumping to his own introduction when he feels most convenient, "Faustus Ignazio, at your..." his curious grin peaking, "extraordinary services.  It seems that our stories were bound to conjoin, and that as this speaks," holding up his marked hand, "there is a story, that crests the celestial peaks of my curiousity, that awaits us."


----------



## Voadam (May 12, 2004)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Good day Sirrah Shadowstalker. I am Marisa Veridath. What mystery do you seek to understand and how may I help you?" she asked politely, though she couldn't help but stare at the glowing man in fascination. Creatures that glowed like that were quite out of her experience.





"Greetings and well met Marisa Veridath, Faustus Ignazio. We are three Markbearers. Each of us bears seven identical dark marks on our right hands. They have been with us throughout our lives and we have recently discovered they correspond to our actual locations. Do you bear the same?"

Kyron dismounts and removes his gauntlet. He dims the radiance his body exudes so that the marks become visible.

"And now this is new. I like not the look of this black spot."


----------



## kirinke (May 12, 2004)

*Marisa:*

Marisa nodded cautiously, slowly removing the glove that concealed the strange 'birthmark'.

"Yes. I do believe I have the same marks and something else." she replied, coming to a conscious decision. Perhaps these strange people could answer the note's question.

"But first, may I have the rest of your names?" she asked, fingering the concealed note.


----------



## GPEKO (May 13, 2004)

The young and tall human wearing expensive (if now dusty) clothes offers some answers to the newcomers. 







			
				Tristan said:
			
		

> "My name is Tristan Eransiel, and I too have come seeking answers.  I think that you may find that the seven us have all come to this place for a reason.  My hand bears a marking that I believe represents a gathering of souls around me.  If the rest of you also bear this mark, then I believe that my search will be over."



"Around you ? Mr. Eransiel, if we, the 'souls' like you say, are gathering around somebody it has to be around me, Orillian of Forbach, since I was the one who proposed that we come along this road to meet ... you, I guess. But anyway, this is nonsense. We are not gathering around anybody but are gathered by somebody. Does any of you three have any insight on who that might be ? Or do you know anything significant about this .. this 'birthmark' ?"


			
				Baja said:
			
		

> Me am Baja! You's made the itchin' stop!



_Now I know that the powers who brought us together are not very wise ... No really ! A dim-whitted half-breed ??_


			
				Marisa said:
			
		

> "But first, may I have the rest of your names?"



Orillan dismounts and moves closer to Marisa. After making a slight bow, he speaks."I am, fair lady, Orillian of Forbach, master of the arcane. May I ask what you were doing in this harsh country, alone ? Were you also looking for others with this mark. It seems not."


----------



## hafrogman (May 13, 2004)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> "Around you ? Mr. Eransiel, if we, the 'souls' like you say, are gathering around somebody it has to be around me, Orillian of Forbach, since I was the one who proposed that we come along this road to meet ... you, I guess."




Tristan frowns slightly at the tone taken with him.  Then his expression darkens further at the slight cast towards Baja.  He had only just met this man, and already he was being rubbed the wrong way.  He could only hope that the three other people were cut from a different cloth.

"I meant what I said, and I said what I meant.  My marking showed other marks around the dot that represented me.  Each of my companions' markings shows other marks gathering around theirs.  I was referring to what my marks shows, and my statement stands.  Now however, my mark too has changed.  I feel we are all here, for whatever reason, and now I wish to play out this little journey.  I suggest we move to discover what comes next, then perhaps we can all get answers to our questions."

He turns to face the direction of the black dot as well as he can infer from his hand.  He gestures in ivitation towards that direction.


----------



## ferretguy (May 13, 2004)

_strife already...this we do not need.._  Julian thinks to himself. It would definitly seem that these "marks" have brought us finally together, no matter who started this journey. I would agree that journeying towards what may be indicated by our new "dot" may provide us with the answers we seek.
 Turning to Marisa I am Julian, a monk of the Order of the Silent River 'tis a honor to meet you. All of you actually


----------



## Voadam (May 13, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Again Baja's hand itched.
> 
> _Always'd wiv the itchin'! It never stop!_
> 
> ...




"Well met Baja. What itching do you speak of? Is it connected to your mark? I see your mark resembles mine as well, did yours just change now as well?"


----------



## kirinke (May 13, 2004)

*Marisa*

"Perhaps I might have some insight on where we must go. I apologize for my initial distrust. I am Marisa Veridath, a priestess of Pelor and a Ranger of the Crystal Mountains." she paused as she fished out the note, noticing that the warmth in her hand had also vanished. "I recieved this note via a blackbird. Perhaps this is where we need to go," she said, letting the others read it.


----------



## Voadam (May 13, 2004)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Perhaps I might have some insight on where we must go. I apologize for my initial distrust. I am Marisa Veridath, a priestess of Pelor and a Ranger of the Crystal Mountains." she paused as she fished out the note, noticing that the warmth in her hand had also vanished. "I recieved this note via a blackbird. Perhaps this is where we need to go," she said, letting the others read it.





"A blackbird?" Kyron gives Orillion a significant look. "Have any of the others of you had any significant encounters with birds?"

"Hmm 'The citadel of Asrer arises' . . . Who sent you this message Marisa?"


----------



## kirinke (May 13, 2004)

*Marisa*

"As I said I recieved it from a blackbird." she paused. "There are... many branches of my family throughout this part of the world. Perhaps they or the orders they are associated with sent this to me. Honestly, I have no real idea. But it does look suspicious doesn't it?" 

She glanced at her hand. "Perhaps this Cidadel corresponds with the marking on our hands," she pointed to the single dot that looks like a hole.


----------



## GPEKO (May 14, 2004)

*Orillian*

"Agreed." is all Orillian answers Tristan before returning his attention to Marisa.

"This bird messager is interesting, since I ..  arg .. I mean 'we' discovered that there might be some association between the mark we bare and birds. I guess we should investigate this citadel of Asrer. You seem to know about it. Is it far ?"


----------



## kirinke (May 14, 2004)

*Marisa:*

Marisa closes her eyes, briefly as she remembers a bit from her lessons. "The citadel is said to arise from one of the demonic planes once a century. As it is a thing associated with hell, it is attracted to spots of great negative energy." 

She opened her eyes with a wry smile. "And like many things of great magic, it is not far. Perhaps 20 miles to the north at the most."

"And what do mean? Birds associated with the marks on our hands?" she asked curiously as she finished loading up her mule, making sure the packs are well balanced and that Spice is comfortable. Though using her wild empathy, she gets the standard grumpy feeling of wanting to sleep in from the rather lazy thing. She chuckles and feeds him a bit of dried apple and as she moves towards her warhorse, she also 'treats' Sugar.


----------



## Voadam (May 14, 2004)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Marisa closes her eyes, briefly as she remembers a bit from her lessons. "The citadel is said to arise from one of the demonic planes once a century. As it is a thing associated with hell, it is attracted to spots of great negative energy."
> 
> She opened her eyes with a wry smile. "And like many things of great magic, it is not far. Perhaps 20 miles to the north at the most."
> 
> "And what do mean? Birds associated with the marks on our hands?" she asked curiously as she finished loading up her mule, making sure the packs are well balanced and that Spice is comfortable. Though using her wild empathy, she gets the standard grumpy feeling of wanting to sleep in from the rather lazy thing. She chuckles and feeds him a bit of dried apple and as she moves towards her warhorse, she also 'treats' Sugar.




"The bird association is from research Orillian and Julian conducted. At one point years ago, Orillian sketched the patterns of our seven marks and later discovered this pattern corresponded to a map with seven citadels in seven regions. The wizard who sketched the map was attacked by a flock of black birds and appeared in the lands he later mapped and spent years working to return to this world. When he succeeded he regretted his actions as this world was so much less alive than the other, and I forget Orillian did he commit suicide? In any case, Julian also knew of one paladin who was attacked by a flock of ravens and disappeared never to be heard from again. So the map of this otherworld that dark birds drag some off to corresponded to our marks at one point in our lives."

"I am an intiated member of the Enlightened Order and sworn to war on supernatural Evil. Do you recall specifically whether this place is associated with Demons of the Abyss or the diabolic forces of hell? Many demons are vulnerable to cold iron while many devils of Hell are vulnerable to silver weapons. Negative energy would indicate undead, and there are a number demon lords associated with the undead and a number of fiends of both types who have powers related to the Evil Dead. This citadel bears investigating, as does this black stain."


----------



## Voadam (May 14, 2004)

"I have experience destroying undead and I am trained in fighting Fiendish opponents. Orillian is a summoner with great knowledge of extraplanar creatures and Julian is trained in unarmored combat. Do any of the others of you have experience fighting fiends or undead? Baja, that club would be a great weapon for smashing skeletal foes that are resistant to the cuts from my sword."


----------



## kirinke (May 15, 2004)

*Marisa*

Marisa curses inwardly. _Great. Just Great. Undead creepy crawlies. I absolutely hate undead! _ 

"I have been trained in hunting incorporeal undead and i do have some weapons that can potentially harm them. As a priestess of Pelor, I can also detect undead as well as supernatural evil." she looked at the others expectantly.


----------



## hafrogman (May 15, 2004)

Tristan shrugs.

"And here am I merely trained in the carving of people just like you and I on a field of battle.  However, all this speculation seems premature.  We don't even know if the citadel is what we're going to find when we get wherever it is we're going.  Even then, if we do indeed find this citadel, we cannot say what we will face there.  I personally have been pondering this mystery for too long.  I am going to follow my hand.  I invite you all to acompany me."

So saying, he bows towards the assembled and starts off in the direction of the black dot.


----------



## kirinke (May 15, 2004)

*ooc:*

Does the black dot and the directions on the note seem to be the same or generally the same?


----------



## Ferrix (May 15, 2004)

"Undead, foul things they are; last time I came across them, they didn't even get within their foul reach of me," he says with a smile, "now, as to the citadel and these birds which take people to new lands, the tale beckons to be told and Tristan seems to be starting the story without us, shall we?"  With that, he follows Tristan.


----------



## kirinke (May 15, 2004)

*Marisa:*

Marisa also shrugs. It could be that their ultimate destination was the same as the Citadel but for now, this map on her hand seemed to be the most pressing. "Very well. I suppose the Citadel can wait for now, this rune-map on our hands seem to be the most pressing thing at the moment." she said, unwilling to loose these newfound comrades for some reason.


----------



## Kahuna Burger (May 15, 2004)

It is Baja who looks at the map and then his palm and recognizes the locations as very close or the same (being the only guy with ranks in survival's good for something  ). Those of you with knowlege of the planes (or to some extent arcana) have heard of this citadel as well. It is associated with a banished Devil lord with strong ties to the undead. The Citadel arises in areas that already have strong negitive energy and then creates and harnesses multiple undead. The devil lord is not fully in the dimension until the citadel has been tied to the material realm by the undead laborers. Julius has heard of the last known case where defenders failed to overcome the citadel before this happened - fighting the fully materialized devil wiped out over half of his order at that time centuries ago and many clerics gave their lives reversing his anchor is the world. In another case a single senior cleric and his student who happened to see the first materializations of the citadel were able to destroy its tenuous connection then and there. Timing, it seems, is everything.

Kahuna Burger


----------



## kirinke (May 15, 2004)

*Marisa:*

_It seems that we are heading in the same general direction. It may be that I can convince the others to deal with this. In any case, if they cannot or will not help me, I must go alone. _ Marisa sighed.


----------



## Voadam (May 16, 2004)

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> It is Baja who looks at the map and then his palm and recognizes the locations as very close or the same (being the only guy with ranks in survival's good for something  ). Those of you with knowlege of the planes (or to some extent arcana) have heard of this citadel as well. It is associated with a banished Devil lord with strong ties to the undead. The Citadel arises in areas that already have strong negitive energy and then creates and harnesses multiple undead. The devil lord is not fully in the dimension until the citadel has been tied to the material realm by the undead laborers. Julius has heard of the last known case where defenders failed to overcome the citadel before this happened - fighting the fully materialized devil wiped out over half of his order at that time centuries ago and many clerics gave their lives reversing his anchor is the world. In another case a single senior cleric and his student who happened to see the first materializations of the citadel were able to destroy its tenuous connection then and there. Timing, it seems, is everything.
> 
> Kahuna Burger




"If this is the citadel then there is no time to waste." Kyron strides forward with the others.


----------



## ferretguy (May 16, 2004)

Getting back upon his horse Aye, truely there is no time to waste...the sooner this citadel is destroyed the better!


----------



## kirinke (May 16, 2004)

*Marisa*

"Tristan, it would not be wise to seperate. I believe that Baja is right, our ultimate destination is the same." she indicated her hand and the map. "We are going in the same direction it seems."


----------



## hafrogman (May 16, 2004)

Tristan turns back to face Marisa, taking a small pause.

"It is not my intention to seperate in the face of any danger.  However, we still don't know what we will find if we follow the map or the marks.  I simply suggest that we go find out if there is anything to be worried about, and then discuss what to do about it.  If there is a threat, then standing in this clearing discussing it will not help.  If you all come with me, then we will not have seperated, and those of us who wish to follow the map may do so, and those that wish to follow the marks may do that.  It is all the same to me if they take us to the same place."
With that he resumes his journey, not moving so fast that those who wish couldn't catch up.


----------



## kirinke (May 16, 2004)

*Marisa*

"Forgive my misunderstanding. Is it agreed then? Should we investigate this map and make sure that the Citadel is no threat?" she asked politely enough.


----------



## deadestdai (May 17, 2004)

So much dialogue had gone between the others and so fast that Baja almost felt left out and quite lost. It wasn't until someone mentioned that there was demons and castles and undeads to fight that he understood and put his-self firmly in the driving seat to head toward the black spot on his hand. Umm. Her hand. Uh.... "Everyone's" hands? 

Baja was still a little confused. But he knew some bad stuff needed "sortin'" and he was more than happy to help. 

He followed the others, keeping his eyes peeled for any dangers they might come across on the way.


----------



## kirinke (May 17, 2004)

*Marisa*

Marisa notices Baja's confused, blank look as they start off and during the ride, she explains what they are going to do and why, simply and to the point.


----------



## GPEKO (May 17, 2004)

*Orillian*

"Oh it's _that_ citadel ! I heard of it in my adventuring days. Nasty place, or so I heard. Devils and undeads ..." He appears lost in thought and terrified for a moment, but only for a moment. He quickly regains his pompous attitude. "Euh, right ! No time to lose. Let's head north. My mark has yet to lead me astray so let's discover if this black dot is also the citadel." He remount his horse and goes with the others.

Along the way, he approaches his two compagnons of the road, Kyron and Julian. "We need to discuss what we're heading to. You're both warrior, right ? It's not that I'm a coward, but I need some 'protection' in a fight to be of any use with my spells. Will you provide it ?"


----------



## Kahuna Burger (May 18, 2004)

(some of you have horses and some don't. Baja has a good shot of keeping up regardless, as does Julian if he wanted to loan out his horse, but are the mounted folks just going to leave the others behind? in other out of character queries, could everyone repost their character sheets (with some clarifications of total skill bonuses in some cases - julian, hint hint) at the end of the talking the talk thread so I have them all in one place?)

The group heads north as the day passes, your pace leaving little room for conversation or getting to know the people you have fallen in with. There is a strange (and in some cases perhaps unwelcome) sense of camaraderi nonetheless - a deep feeling that it is perfectly natural to be traveling with this group and moving to face danger together.

Baja and  Marisa: 



Spoiler



in the afternoon, you move into a region that looks superficially the same as the woods you have been traveling though, but you notice some differences. The sounds of birdsong, and the rustle of birds flying away as your party sweeps by have abated. On a brief pause to water the horses, you notice that while the woods as a whole looks normal, a close look at an individual tree or plant indicates that it is dying, or perhaps already dead but not yet fully withered. Marisa: this could be a side effect of an area being exposed to a massive amount of negitive energy such as a battle between necromancers or the sponteneous generation of a horde of undead after a massacre.


----------



## kirinke (May 18, 2004)

*ooc:*

This is where a rouge's gallery character thread would be useful. As we advance, we can update our characters and if you link it to your favorite places, you'll have it handy. if you want... i can set one up. it's pretty simple. &)&. 

one of the lighter guys can double with me. We won't be going very fast, hopefully, at least until the next town, where we can buy horses. Unless one of the magickers can call up some rides.....


----------



## kirinke (May 19, 2004)

*Marisa:*

Marisa bends down, looking at a dead tree, scraping it cautiously. An acrid scent wafts up, making her cough. Rotten. "Baja, look at this. It's not natural. Almost like something rotted it from the inside out." she looked at the surrounding area. Everything, everything felt slightly off, like a bag of overripe apples. 

"We're getting close," she murmured, half to herself, half to the others. And for the first time, the others can hear a hint of old fear in her voice and see tension as she grips a scimitar unconsciously, almost as if she expects an attack at any moment.


----------



## hafrogman (May 19, 2004)

Tristan brings up the rear at a slow but steady pace.  Plate mail was great when someone was swinging a blade at your guts, but not so usefull for getting somewhere quickly.  Still, from what people seemed to be saying, it wouldn't be so long before someone was trying to kill him again.  He gazed out over the group in front of him.  This was fairly insane.  He'd just met most of these people, and only known the others for a couple of days.  Why was he thinking of them as practically family already?  Still, he knew that he had to find out what was happening here, with all of them.  He watches as Marisa examines the fallen tree, and her tension rubs off on him.  He takes a moment to check his sword in its scabbard and to make sure his shield is accessible.


----------



## GPEKO (May 19, 2004)

*Orillian*

As Marisa announces that they're getting close, Orillian stops his horse and conjures up some protective magical energies around him. "We should be prepared for an attack then."

OOC: Orillian casts the good old Magic Armor


----------



## Voadam (May 19, 2004)

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> (some of you have horses and some don't. Baja has a good shot of keeping up regardless, as does Julian if he wanted to loan out his horse, but are the mounted folks just going to leave the others behind? in other out of character queries, could everyone repost their character sheets (with some clarifications of total skill bonuses in some cases - julian, hint hint) at the end of the talking the talk thread so I have them all in one place?)
> 
> The group heads north as the day passes, your pace leaving little room for conversation or getting to know the people you have fallen in with. There is a strange (and in some cases perhaps unwelcome) sense of camaraderi nonetheless - a deep feeling that it is perfectly natural to be traveling with this group and moving to face danger together.




Those of us on horses do not leave the footmen behind. We travel as a group.


----------



## Voadam (May 19, 2004)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> "Oh it's _that_ citadel ! I heard of it in my adventuring days. Nasty place, or so I heard. Devils and undeads ..." He appears lost in thought and terrified for a moment, but only for a moment. He quickly regains his pompous attitude. "Euh, right ! No time to lose. Let's head north. My mark has yet to lead me astray so let's discover if this black dot is also the citadel." He remount his horse and goes with the others.
> 
> Along the way, he approaches his two compagnons of the road, Kyron and Julian. "We need to discuss what we're heading to. You're both warrior, right ? It's not that I'm a coward, but I need some 'protection' in a fight to be of any use with my spells. Will you provide it ?"





"Ah tactics. I am trained in both martials endeavors and the divine arts. A warrior who has trained exclusively on fighting, such as it appears all these swordsmen have, will be superior at that aspect than I am in straight combat, but I have certain spells and powers that make me more effective against certain foes, particularly the undead. I also know many charms for counteracting the supernatural wounds that undead can inflict so in a fight I need to be ready to move to aid any who are struck before they fall to darkness."

Kyron turns to the group.

"Are any of you skilled with missile fire or reach weapons? Orillian is a skilled summoner but he is quite vulnerable if swarmed by melee opponents. If we enter combat would any of you volunteer to stay by his side to provide cover as he works his magics? Any suggestions on general group tactics?"


----------



## kirinke (May 20, 2004)

*Marisa*

"As I have said, I have some clerical training. I can detect and turn undead, supernatural evil, detect poison and cure some wounds. Because of my own background, I felt it nessisary to learn how to combat incorporeal undead." 

She smiled, eyes glowing slightly at the mention of 'undead'. Again, a hint of old pain and tension seem to give a strange intensity to her gaze and voice. 

"Like all rangers, I am trained in ranged weapons," she said. "In the past, I have used special arrows and glass bullets filled with holy water." she looked rueful. "Had I known that we were going to face undead, I would have garnered some. But at least I can bless water and I will share what vials I have with me."

ooc: Marisa is going to cast 'bless water' so she can have a supply of holy water on hand, as much as she can.


----------



## deadestdai (May 20, 2004)

Baja's nose wrinkles at the dead fauna and sorts in disgust at how the life in the area had been abused. 

Looking back at the others as they discussed their plans of action, he made sure they were all seemingly safe (He somehow knew he'd be everso sad should any harm come to any of them, for some reason they all felt like family now.) then tugged gently at Marisa's sleeve Am gonna go search on aheads. Not worry about me, promise to bring back some of any bad'ns that try to bash Baja so's you's all can bash 'em too.. The albino grinned a huge, good natured and rather frightening grin, then turned to lope off into the woods to scout on ahead and hopefully find a path through to lead the others to.


----------



## Kahuna Burger (May 20, 2004)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Like all rangers, I am trained in ranged weapons," she said. "In the past, I have found that coating weapons in holy water have some effect on the creatures. It acts as a kind of touch-poison, giving even mundane weapons a slight edge. At least at first. After every hit, you have to reapply it." her lips quirked. "I use that trick with arrows and sling-bullets mostly."
> 
> ooc: Marisa is going to cast 'bless water' so she can have a supply of holy water on hand, as much as she can.




ooc: Clarification - flasks of holy water can be used as gernade-like weapons against undead. Merely coating a weapon will not have an effect. (Arms and Armor had alchemal arrows, iirc, which could hold substances including holy water to splash on impact.) Magic Stone is a low level cleric spell to create several sling stones which do more damage to undead. 

kahuna burger


----------



## kirinke (May 20, 2004)

*ooc:*

Ahh, my bad. in another game, it was allowed as a 'one-shot' thing. I'll do an edit on that post.


----------



## Ferrix (May 21, 2004)

"A summoner eh?  I've got some tricks that'll keep most things at a bit of a range but during a fight I'm not one for sticking in one place the entire time.  If'n he can keep up, he can stick by me," Faustus says with an amused smirk at all the talk of tactics and whatnot.


----------



## Voadam (May 21, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> "A summoner eh?  I've got some tricks that'll keep most things at a bit of a range but during a fight I'm not one for sticking in one place the entire time.  If'n he can keep up, he can stick by me," Faustus says with an amused smirk at all the talk of tactics and whatnot.




"Thank you Faustus. Is that weighted rope at your belt a weapon? I have not seen it's like before. It looks like it would be good for entangling an opponent."


----------



## kirinke (May 23, 2004)

*ooc:*

just waiting for the kahuna.....

ic
Marissa prays softly, mentally preparing herself for the battle ahead. She did not know about the others, but she knew quite well how horrible even weak undead could be, especially if controlled by a stronger, more nasty opponent. As one of her trainers once said, _there is no such thing as a weak undead. Never take them for granted. _ 
After she prays, she goes over her equipment, making sure that everything that needs to be tied is tied well, everything that needs to be sharpened is a razor's edge and so on....


----------



## hafrogman (May 24, 2004)

Tristan who has been silent for a while now, finally weighs in on the topic of tactics.

"I have some suggestions to make regarding our tactics.  Orillian should obviously stay away from the front lines, and I'll trust it to him to best know how to use his magics.  However, allies appearing to attack our enemies from behind is always appreciated.  Marisa seems to be the one most skilled in ranged warfare, and should probably also remain behind the main line once we have closed with our foes.  Kyron and I are the most heavily armored and should take the point in any conflicts, with myself covering any withdrawals he need make in order to see to the wounded.  Baja and Julian are the fastest on their feet and should take advantage of that by being our skirmishing line, attempting to take our opponents' flank.  Faustus wants to be free to move around in combat, and could serve as a plugger, moving to wherever he is needed to assist or falling back to protect the back ranks if we are outmanouvered.  

When marching, it would be best to order ourselves with regards to both security in case on an ambush, and also response to any opposition we meet.
I would suggest the following order.  Marisa, with her keen senses would lead, also allowing her clear aim at any opponents coming from the rear.  Next would follow myself and then Kyron.  In our plate, we will be slowest to move, and so in any frontal confrontations, we need to be up front in order to close quickly.  Then I would place Orillian and Faustus, our mage protected in the center and Faustus protecting the flanks from attack or moving forward or back as needed.  Finally would come Julian and then Baja.  Both with sharp senses, they would be our rear guard, watching for trouble following us.  In an ambush attack from behind, they would be capable of holding off the enemy until the rest of us could get turned around and join the battle.  In a frontal assault, they would also be the quickest to get from the rear to the front lines.

These, are of course, all simply my opinions."

After his speech, he lapses into silence again, considering the surrounding terrain.


----------



## Voadam (May 24, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Tristan who has been silent for a while now, finally weighs in on the topic of tactics.
> 
> "I have some suggestions to make regarding our tactics.  Orillian should obviously stay away from the front lines, and I'll trust it to him to best know how to use his magics.  However, allies appearing to attack our enemies from behind is always appreciated.  Marisa seems to be the one most skilled in ranged warfare, and should probably also remain behind the main line once we have closed with our foes.  Kyron and I are the most heavily armored and should take the point in any conflicts, with myself covering any withdrawals he need make in order to see to the wounded.  Baja and Julian are the fastest on their feet and should take advantage of that by being our skirmishing line, attempting to take our opponents' flank.  Faustus wants to be free to move around in combat, and could serve as a plugger, moving to wherever he is needed to assist or falling back to protect the back ranks if we are outmanouvered.
> 
> ...




"Your tactics are sound. I would say your experience of tactics fighting fellow mortals is just as applicable for general plans to prepare against fell undead and fiends."

Kyron moves to join Tristan in the front lines of the party.

"The only major difference in combat dynamics to consider is if there are incorporeal undead. Then our armor will only slow us down without providing any protection. If your blade is magical it can still sometimes affect such ethereal beings as they float in and out of our reality so it will still be good to have your experienced hand at the front line."


----------



## kirinke (May 24, 2004)

*Marissa*

Marissa nods in agreement. "My own blades are magicked with the elements of fire and ice. They have proven effective against undead in the past," she paused. I will do as you say, but my arrows are normal arrows unfortuantly, and are only good against corporeal enemies."


----------



## hafrogman (May 25, 2004)

Tristan nods thoughtfully.

"Of course you are correct, my training is far more concentrated on mundane enemies.  If we are set upon by ghosts or the like, I will defer my opinions to those more experienced in such manners.  My blade does have a small enchantment on it, there was a dwarven smith in my old company skilled in such matters.  He was most enthusiastic about forging a blade for me."

He draws his blade revealing a set of faintly glowing runes along its length.  Those of you who know Dwarven can read the word "Baedvigg and Sons, craftsmen in fine Dwarven Steel.  Since 237."


----------



## kirinke (May 25, 2004)

Marisa blinks at the familar runes (though she cannot read them, she knows them anyway) and chuckles. "I should say he's enthusastic. His family has been in the business of forging magical weapons for at least five-hundred years that I know of. My father has a blade forged by one of Baedvigg's sons. Said it was given to him by his grand-father." 

She drew out her own blades, a pair of superbly crafted scimitars, each bearing a set of faintly glowing runes, one in wavy silver, the other in red-gold.

"These were my mother's. My father gave them to me on my leave-taking," she said, her tone betraying old, old pain.

If any can read celestial, the blades say
Flame-wind's grace, fire's gift
Ice-storm's promise, death's last chance.

(the blades are named grace and promise respectively)


----------



## kirinke (May 25, 2004)

*Weapons: ooc*

hm... Kahuna. Gots an idea. 
instead of having to abandon our old weapons in favor of newer sparklies, how about giving us the option of having them enchanted or discovering 'new' powers our characters didn't know the weapons possessed as we progress in levels?

ps: sorry, meant to post it in the ooc thing...


----------



## GPEKO (May 25, 2004)

*Orillian*

"Yes, yes, fine tactics all. All I wanted is some protection beside the little Bollo, here. I have a feeling we'll be able to adapt quickly to whatever presents itself."


----------



## Kahuna Burger (May 26, 2004)

(sorry for the long gap, reality intrudes as usual.)

Baja moves forward through the forest, uncomfortable in this strange dead silence. Hearing noises off to his left he creeps up to observe the skeletonal remains of both humanoids and some kind of animals moving about. As if that was not unnerving enough, their behaviour is not what one might expect from the risen dead. They apear to be gathering rocks and logs, discarding some and carrying the strongest and straightest of timbers and most evenly shaped of stones back to the north. He sees nothing here like the half real ghosts the others had spoken of, the monsters seem quite solid for the time being...


----------



## deadestdai (May 27, 2004)

Baja does his best to count the numbers of the hard-at-work dead things then creeps off back to the others to report his findings.


----------



## kirinke (May 30, 2004)

*Marisa*

Marisa blinks, hearing some rustling in the undergrowth. She turns, the scimitars in her hand and relaxes when a familar, albino half-orc appears. "Baja?" she asks. he looked, well almost spooked. "What is wrong?" she queries, relaxing her 'ready' stance.


----------



## deadestdai (May 31, 2004)

Baja took a deep breath, made sure he was smiling (Because he knew thatthis kind of news made others a wee bit scared.) and replied, Dere's dead'ns where I woz. They are workin' on suthin'.... liftin' and carryin'. Wanna come see? I woulda bashed them He brandished his club proudly, But me's sure one of you's would want to come and bash them too? Baja not greedy. Make sure that everyone gets to break dead'ns.


----------



## Ferrix (May 31, 2004)

With a mirthful laugh Faustus claps his hands together and says "you're a good man Baja, quite considerate too, now let's go take care of some of those dead'ns."


----------



## kirinke (May 31, 2004)

"We should follow them. Simply wandering around and bashing dead-things will not get us any closer to the temple. And the ruckus will certainly alert whoever is controlling them," Marissa warns and grins lopsidedly. "After we figure out where they're going, we can always kill them then,"


----------



## ferretguy (Jun 1, 2004)

As much as I would enjoy sending undead back to the grave....I would agree with Marissa. Following them to their stronghold will give us an idea whats going on and ..... Julian smiled at Baja  More dead'ns to destroy,


----------



## Voadam (Jun 1, 2004)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "We should follow them. Simply wandering around and bashing dead-things will not get us any closer to the temple. And the ruckus will certainly alert whoever is controlling them," Marissa warns and grins lopsidedly. "After we figure out where they're going, we can always kill them then,"




"Are we that close to the fortress that a skirmish would be heard? It would be good to disrupt their work and eliminate these weaker servants while they are alone and we do not have more pressing minions of evil to deal with at the same time. If they are mindless undead skeletons their tracks may be easy to follow. However, if stealth is required I have a charm that will cloak each of us, but not our mounts, from the senses of mindless undead such as the type these skeletons sound to be. This will allow us to follow them without triggerring any commands they may have to attack observers on sight. Sentient undead may be able to pierce the cloak depending upon their strength of will. Be aware though, the cloak will break when we attack. Following them in to where they work we may be able to cut straight to the heart of this operation and disrupt it so that may be best despite the opportunity to destroy these ones now."


----------



## kirinke (Jun 1, 2004)

*Marisa:*

Marissa looks at Kyron, grimly. "Oftentimes, the necromancer has a link to the undead he controls. If we kill the creatures, we distrupt the link. We disrupt the link, the necromancer will be alerted to our presence. But your idea does have merit. I have heard of this spell-cloak, though I myself am unable to cast it as of yet," she smiled, but there was no humor to it. "I suggest we use your spell to follow the creatures undetected and then determin what we are really up against,"


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 1, 2004)

Tristan draws his blade and readies his shield in preparation for moving out.  He watches as those with more experience combating the lifeless argue over tactics, but soon wearies of their discussion and turns to warily observing the forest around them.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 1, 2004)

*Marissa:*

Marissa catches Tristan's frustrated look. "Peace Tristan. If we go into this half-blind, we will be half-dead before the night is out," she grinned at the inadverdant pun.

ooc:
I'm playing Marissa as a very cautious, calculating ranger-type. Considering her background, not too surprising. And we really need to agree on tactics.
I'm all in favor of following the critters with Kyron casting hide-from-undead on us, then gauging the layout of the place b4 we go and deal some holy whoop-buttocks on these guys...


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 1, 2004)

Tristan turns back to the group when Marisa addresses him.  He looks around at the group and shrugs slightly.

"I am not suggesting we run in, I am simply out of my element.  When everyone was discussing our opponents when we first set out, I said that we should wait and see what we would be facing.  Now we know, and the time for planning has arrived.  I simply do not have experience facing foes who are not alive, and nor do I know much of magics and how they may be used to hide us.  In this battle I am a blade and a shield and I will fight for the group, and that is what I am preparing for."

ooc:
I recognize the need for good planning, but I've seen far too many PbP games fall apart because the group spends a month or two planning for an encounter.  Tristan's driven nature is a bit metagamey, but I like this game and don't want to see it fail.


----------



## GPEKO (Jun 1, 2004)

*Orillian*

"Yes following them seems like the thing to do if there _are_ moving. I think the half orc said that they are working on something. I don't like the idea of hiding in the bushes for a few hours, waiting on them to move out. So, unless your hiding magic lasts for a very long time, Kyron, I suggest we get rid of them or, better yet, just avoid them."

"One more thing, if we meet something ... alive, don't attack it. I have a powerful charm that could bring it to our side. That would certainly provide much more valuable information than following pityful undead creature ever will."


----------



## Voadam (Jun 1, 2004)

"My charm will cloak seven creatures for a little more than an hour. I could do two and cover our mounts and the elemental as well as us. Baja said they are individually bringing back straight timbers, probably for constructing a specific structure, so let's follow the first one to go back and see where it takes us, then disrupt that construction."


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Jun 1, 2004)

Just want to let you know I'm still here and will move on to the smiting as soon as a plan is agreed upon. The complete "grounding" of the tower itself in the material plain is the greatest danger, though there is likely to be an even greater concentration of undead ahead.

[going to look up the hide from undead spell now...]

Kahuna Burger


----------



## kirinke (Jun 2, 2004)

*Marissa*

"They're likely to leave a trail anyway. Skelitons aren't terribly bright. Baja and I can probably find it with little trouble," she says and passes out four glass vials of holy water to those who don't have any, keeping one for herself. "

"These vials are full of holy water. Use them only when you have no other choice, it's all I have at the moment. When I get the chance, I will definantly make some more, if Pelor is kind," 
She says, making a mental prayer that they all survive this and thanks for bringing these unlooked for brothers to her side. 

"Shall we go and gate-crash this temple?" she asked politely.


----------



## deadestdai (Jun 2, 2004)

Baja promptly rummages about in his pack for his own vials of holy water and hands them out to those who had none, then, with a small wave of his hand, waits for the spellcaster to work his majicks (though, Baja wasn't all too comfortable with majicks being poured on him.) and leads the party to where he found the dead'ns.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 5, 2004)

ooc: where's kahuna?


----------



## GPEKO (Jun 5, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "My charm will cloak seven creatures for a little more than an hour. I could do two and cover our mounts and the elemental as well as us. Baja said they are individually bringing back straight timbers, probably for constructing a specific structure, so let's follow the first one to go back and see where it takes us, then disrupt that construction."




"I only remember him saying:"



			
				deadestdai said:
			
		

> Dere's dead'ns where I woz. They are workin' on suthin'.... liftin' and carryin'. Wanna come see? I woulda bashed them




"But you're probably right. He probably meant that they are bringing some materials back somewhere. Alright, Kyron, work your magic twice, and we'll follow the not-so-dead."


Edit: To Marissa:

"No thanks, lady Marissa. I have my own magic. Leave your holy water to those who, sadly, have  no access to the wonderful force that his magic."


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Jun 6, 2004)

I exist! Sorry, sorry....

Kyron works his spell (which you all take on faith has worked, since you lack an undead amoung you to test it.   ) and you follow Baja back to where the skeletons and zombies toil away. Their strange organization but individual mindlessness is evocative of a trail of worker ants carrying their much smaller burdens on a summer day. Following two skeletons moving relitively quickly with a large log, the group passes other undead moving in both directions. After a near miss and Kyron's belated reminder that physical contact with any of the undead will end the protective spell, the group begins moving more defensivly and avoids being run over by those who can't see or sense them. 

When you suddenly come out into a clearing you are stopped, some by the dread of recognition and others by the sheer strangness of the sight. The citadel has indeed arisen, and at the same time is only now being built. You can see the dark tower standing 7 or 8 stories high, of ugly black stone that seems stained with blood. But you also see the undead carrying and rolling their burdens towards it and moving them through and inside of those dark walls, fortifying the haunting visage with solid reality. As you watch, a hawk flies directly through the upper section of the tower, and drops stone dead on the other side. At the top of the tower, you think you can see a figure moving through the few windows.

Marisa: 



Spoiler



you spot a small figure near the base of the tower, relitively still in all the movement. It is some sort of devil, only two fet high, probably an imp. It is slowly turning its head, apparently scanning the area around it.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 6, 2004)

*Marissa*

Marissa pulls the others down into the nearby bushes and far enough away so that the imp can't hear or sense them.

"There's an imp down there," she whispers. "Kyron, can you cast protection from evil on us and can you also discern lies? we need to take it prisoner." she grinned nastily. "And then we need to get some answers from it,"


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 7, 2004)

"Well, your spell works wonders against the dead, perhaps now that we've got a living body up ahead, you've another wonder to work?"  He nods as the others consult for a moment about the imp then interjects, "you think we could hurry this along?  sure it's an imp, i'm sure if we take it by surprise and quick robust force, well it won't stand a chance."


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 7, 2004)

Tristan nods at Faustus's words.

"We were not invisible to it, the imp may have already seen us.  We should move quickly to disable it.  Any spells to aid in its interrogation can wait until we have managed to capture it."


----------



## ferretguy (Jun 7, 2004)

If its already seen us my friends...then won't its master already know we're here?


----------



## Voadam (Jun 7, 2004)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Marissa pulls the others down into the nearby bushes and far enough away so that the imp can't hear or sense them.
> 
> "There's an imp down there," she whispers. "Kyron, can you cast protection from evil on us and can you also discern lies? we need to take it prisoner." she grinned nastily. "And then we need to get some answers from it,"




"I can not cast either of those spells. I can, however, give us a war _blessing_ that will last for seven minutes. Do not break the invisibility until we need to. Lets press into the heart of this as quickly as we can then kill every demon and undead we find and disrupt the ongoing ritual. If you see a demon attack it immediately, this will break the invisibility, but don't let that stay your hand if they see us. I can keep back the minor undead as needed after the invisibility breaks. Let's go."

"Oh and I could not tell what killed the hawk. It could be a death effect on the top layers of the tower that affects living things entering the area or there could be something up there that killed it."


----------



## Voadam (Jun 7, 2004)

"We should kill the imp quickly then immediately press into the tower. Was the hawk the imp and it is faking being dead to spy on us? Or is the imp there invisibily or hidden? Be aware, an imp is a minor flying devil that has a poisonous sting and can shapechange and go invisible. Some evil casters use them as familiars which means killing it could hurt its master if it is in fact bound that way. Lead on Marissa."

Kyron dismounts, draws his sword, and readies his shield.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 7, 2004)

"Are we simply killing the imp or taking it prisoner for questioning?"


----------



## kirinke (Jun 7, 2004)

Marissa scowls. "Taking it alive for questioning. Imps habitually don't like whoever is keeping them on this plane and would do anything to screw their master over, just on general principals. If we do kill it, we'll just be destroying it's phsyical body. In any case, it won't be a problem for us, at least for a while."


----------



## ferretguy (Jun 8, 2004)

Julian smiles...Well my friends, it looks that our course is clear before us...to destroy the evil we face before it grows stronger...perhaps that is the meaning of our commen marking. Cast your spell and let us dawdle no longer.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 8, 2004)

"Evil or not, there's a story to be told here, and we might as well play the part for now, plus, what better stories are there than dancing with beasts from beyond this world?"  With a chuckle, he unhooks the rope-like weapon from his belt and begins to slowly twirl the two heads of the meteor hammer.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 8, 2004)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Marissa scowls. "Taking it alive for questioning. Imps habitually don't like whoever is keeping them on this plane and would do anything to screw their master over, just on general principals. If we do kill it, we'll just be destroying it's phsyical body. In any case, it won't be a problem for us, at least for a while."




"Marissa, time is of the essence, we must strike hard and quick to disrupt this Evil before it has secured itself. Already we have seen many servitors working constantly at its creation and the tower is even now a full eight stories. We do not have time to capture, secure, and interrogate a fiend whose breed is known for lying with truth. I would not suggest staying your hand with any fiends in here."

Kyron casts _bless_


----------



## GPEKO (Jun 8, 2004)

*Orillian*

Orillian looks at the others with some frustration in his face. "Enough of this ! Don't you listen to me ? I said I had a charm to bring a creature to our side. A small imp will make a perfect guide to this devilish place. Now, where is it ?"

OOC: If/Once he sees the imp, Orillian will cast charm monster on it. The range is close (40 ft.) however, so he might have to get closer (save DC 18).


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 8, 2004)

Tristan turns to look at Orillian.

"And if your spell doesn't work?  We still need to decide our goal before we start, we cannot afford to be working at cross purposes in the face of the enemy."


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 8, 2004)

"Work your magic wizard, this chatter bores me to the point of action."


----------



## deadestdai (Jun 8, 2004)

I...

Me....

Wha....

Baja did his best to try to add his own effort to the discussion. As far as he was concerned, the group should just rush the little bug man. If they were fast enough, they could catch him before he flew away. 

He waited to see what the others wanted him to do. It seemed they all had far too much to say and were actually doing nothing. He didn't know why they always had to talk talk talk.....?


----------



## kirinke (Jun 8, 2004)

"work your magic, orillion. If it doesn't work, we can kill it anyway." marissa grinned as she unsheathed her swords just in case orillions magics did not work.

ooc:
so charm monster on demon-thing, if it doesn't work, jump it?


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 9, 2004)

"Very well, we are decided.  Let's go."

Tristan starts out of their hiding spot and resumes the journey towards the tower.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 9, 2004)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "work your magic, orillion. If it doesn't work, we can kill it anyway." marissa grinned as she unsheathed her swords just in case orillions magics did not work.
> 
> ooc:
> so charm monster on demon-thing, if it doesn't work, jump it?




"Agreed."


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Jun 13, 2004)

*Kahuna Burger hangs her head in shame as she realizes the depth of her bad DMing...*

Orillian moves forward with a suprizing turn of speed that reminds him of the old days when he actually had to think about efficiency rather than dignity. The small devil is apparently only interested in the area immediately around it and only looks in suprise at the young mage when he in almost in casting range already. A moment later the suprise changes to cheerful recognition, and the imp waves you all over. He speaks incomprehensibly for a moment, then switches to common when he realizes the problem. "Hey, hey, you here to help?"  He asks Orillian. "we're so busy, you know... These guys with you? That one looks stronger than the ape zombie!"

ooc: Note, I consider this to be attacking with a spell, so the hide from undead on everyone is over as of the next round. Orillian has a chance to speak to the imp prior to the undead around you fully becomign aware of you.


----------



## deadestdai (Jun 14, 2004)

Baja liked walking through the dead'ns and none of them be able to see him. He even stopped a couple of times and waved directly in their faces and grinned at a few. He almost forgot that the group was supposed to be heading to the devil-mid-jut and got rather excited when he realised that they were but an axe-throw away from the ugly mid-jut. 

"Hey, hey, you here to help?" He asks Orillian. "we're so busy, you know... These guys with you? That one looks stronger than the ape zombie!"

Baja frowned and gripped his club, white knuckles protruding like small dagger from his grip. He didn't like the devil. It had a wicked look about it's eyes. He whispered to Marissa, Not trust this devil mid-jut. He try to trix us I'm surest. Why he speak so nicely when him boss of the bad dead'ns?


----------



## kirinke (Jun 14, 2004)

*Marissa*

"You're a wise one Baja. We cannot trust this creature, but perhaps we can trick it into telling us the weak points of this pile of garbage," she whispered back.

Marissa smiled broadly and dumbly at the pint-sized demon. "Aye we be here to help. Da Master wants us to help in making big place stronger. How do we do dis?" she asked. (if the others take the hint, she's trying to figure out the weak points of the place)


----------



## GPEKO (Jun 15, 2004)

*Orillian*



> "Hey, hey, you here to help?" He asks Orillian. "we're so busy, you know... These guys with you? That one looks stronger than the ape zombie!"



Orillian smiles at the efficiency of his magic. He's about to respond but Marissa is quicker than he is. He doesn't understand why she is 'dumbing' down her speech. She might despise the devils but that doesn't make them stupid. Perhaps she trying to disguise herself as a stupid hired warrior but that’s something Orillian doesn’t want to do. Nevertheless, he tries to work with what she said.

“Indeed, friend, our powerful group is here to help, to make this place stronger. What is your role here? You said you’re busy, but could you find some time to show us around the place? We need to get ourselves quickly familiarized with the citadel and its occupants. Your help in this would be welcome.”



> ooc: Note, I consider this to be attacking with a spell, so the hide from undead on everyone is over as of the next round. Orillian has a chance to speak to the imp prior to the undead around you fully becomign aware of you.



ooc: can we see any undeads around us that are more than mindless automatons ?


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 15, 2004)

Tristan stands silently off to one side of the group.  He tries to keep a calm expression on his face while watching the imp, but every so often he glances uneasily over his shoulder at the undead surrounding them.


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Jun 15, 2004)

Some of the nearer undead start to lurch towards the group as they are revealed, but after its been confirmed that you're all together, the imp yells "Hey now, back to work, don't do that!" and they return to their labors. Its obvious that protecting the site from the living is some part of their job, because the imp waves several others back as he speaks. "I'm not supposed to leave this area, gotta keep a lookout, you know, make sure no one interferes. We're on a timetable here, and the Master can't bring in any big guns until the tower's set. You could help with the foundation, or help me keep an eye, or maybe the Master wants some backup at the seed."


----------



## kirinke (Jun 16, 2004)

ooc:
Does the imp sense the demon residing in Marissa? In any case with the taint in her aura, she's hoping the imp will think her just another dumb soldier. she's played that route before (pretending she's under a poor 'undetectable aura spell', managing to infiltrate nastier cults and undoing them from the inside.).

IC
"Seed? Wat seed? Is it good to eat?"


----------



## deadestdai (Jun 16, 2004)

Baja looked at the elf girl rather confused, very much so infact. She seemed a lot smarter when he first talked with her. 

The half orc felt his stomach gurgle at the mention of food.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 16, 2004)

OOC:
(not an elf, um aasimar)

Marissa turns her head so the demon can't see her mouth "_Only playing gaol-bait,"_ she forms the words with her mouth, without making any sound, hoping that at least a few of her comrades will see that little message.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 17, 2004)

OOC:
(you expect Baja to know what an aasimar is?    )

Tristan returns Marissa's strange non-utterance with a blank faced stare.  He hoped her goal was to confuse the imp, because he was certainly lost.  She didn't seem to be going about it in a very subtle manner though.  He decided to comment before the imp started getting suspicious.

"Maybe we should consult with the Master.  Where would we find the Master?"


----------



## GPEKO (Jun 17, 2004)

Orillian looks at Baja and Marissa with grave eyes but he discretely winks at the aasimar. “It’s obviously not food, and it concerns you little !” He turns back toward the imp. “Pardon her, she has her uses but deduction is not one of them. But, I wonder myself, what exactly will the seed do ? And when will it sprout ?”


----------



## kirinke (Jun 18, 2004)

Marissa grins broadly and disturbingly, mimicking an addle-brained ranger she had once met when she was younger.

ooc:
would the others be able to differeniate a normal human and an aasimar? they're probably rather rare.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 18, 2004)

Kyron masters the urge to immediately blast the undead and kill the imp, as the more effective strike will be directly at the "master" and the "seed". Orillian seems to have charmed the minor devil so he will wait for the little fellow to lead or direct them to the heart of the tower before drawing his sword and unleashing eldritch power on the dark forces gathering here. He dims his light so as to not be so much of a beacon until the battle is joined.


----------



## ferretguy (Jun 18, 2004)

Knowing that to strike at the servant and all the undead around would gain him nothing, Julian restrains himself as he was taught as the mage tries to get the devil-kin to reveal his master.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 20, 2004)

ooc:
mebbe orillion could sing up some sort of song and dance about her being drained by a wraith or something that takes intelligence (that would work, considering that her clothing and weapons are a bit more sophisticated that what she's acting out)

on a more serious note, do we knock down the tower itself or go after this seed thing. Do the legends give any hints on what course of action to take?


----------



## GPEKO (Jun 25, 2004)

Orillian BUMPs the imp, to see if he will respond.


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Jun 28, 2004)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> “But, I wonder myself, what exactly will the seed do ? And when will it sprout ?”




"Its, you know, the start of the gate. Its at the very top, and we build up to it to plant it. then the master comes through all the way. But it's kinda delicate till then. And we've only got till the new moon to get it done. So, you know, kinda busy around here."



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> Tristan says "Maybe we should consult with the Master. Where would we find the Master?"




"He's sort of at the top with the seed, but not totally there yet, of course. You can talk to him up there, but he's not in a great mood."

Julian & Kyron: 



Spoiler



To your left, you see another imp coming around the side of the tower. He is looking intently to the left, center and then right just as 'your' imp was before Orillian cast his spell. It doesn't appear to see you yet, due to its focus on looking out from the tower, but it will soon come around to where you are.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 29, 2004)

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> "Its, you know, the start of the gate. Its at the very top, and we build up to it to plant it. then the master comes through all the way. But it's kinda delicate till then. And we've only got till the new moon to get it done. So, you know, kinda busy around here."
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kyron says "Hsst, Tristan." to the warrior next to him, becons with his head and moves, drawing his sword as he does so, to be in a position to attack when it rounds the corner. Kyron will then wait and ready an attack for when it rounds the corner.

The luminous seems very focused now.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 29, 2004)

Tristan gazes up the tower trying to spot the seed that the imp mentioned.  However, when he hears his name, he quickly brings his attention down to ground level again.  He notices Kyron gesturing at him and follows, craning his neck towards the luminous as he whispers.

"Yes, what is it?"


----------



## ferretguy (Jun 30, 2004)

"Kyron...hold for a moment...we may be able to fool this one into thinking that we are friends too, if not then it will be dealt with." Julian whispers to his companion.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 30, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Tristan gazes up the tower trying to spot the seed that the imp mentioned.  However, when he hears his name, he quickly brings his attention down to ground level again.  He notices Kyron gesturing at him and follows, craning his neck towards the luminous as he whispers.
> 
> "Yes, what is it?"




Kyron whispers back "Second imp."


----------



## GPEKO (Jun 30, 2004)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> "Kyron...hold for a moment...we may be able to fool this one into thinking that we are friends too, if not then it will be dealt with." Julian whispers to his companion.



Understanding what is going on, Orilian whispers too. "Yes, no need to raise the alarm and break the enchantment on this imp."

OOC: Kahuna, how big is the clearing, and how high is the tower ?


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 4, 2004)

Tristan nods to the comments from Kyron, Julian and Orillian and steps back in place, keeping a causual eye out for the second imp, but trying to appear unconcerned.  He faces the first imp again.

"Perhaps we should be getting up there to speak with the master.  We wouldn't wish to anger him with our tardiness."


----------



## kirinke (Jul 5, 2004)

Marisa watches both imps, a slight headache flickering behind her eyes. This whole place was evil. _We may need to simply knock the tower down._ Her eyes flicked back and forth nervously, hands clenching and unclenching on her swords, but keeping silent and 'in character'. I_ hope Orillion can come up with a suitable excuse for my apparent 'idiodicy'. Something that might work in our favor. Why did I think of this?_ she thought, unsure of how she came up with these things.


----------



## deadestdai (Jul 9, 2004)

Hearing the whispers regarding the newcomer, Baja slides a hand to his hip in readiness to both grab and fling a throwing axe at the ugly wing-devil-thing should any give the word.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 18, 2004)

Amused by the encounter with the current imp, Faustus taps his foot and looks around attempting to appear impatient, "I assume we should be getting along to our job, standing here I'm feeling like I need a good drink to entertain myself."


----------



## kirinke (Jul 19, 2004)

"Drinks are good, where's the bar?" Marissa grins brightly, still keeping 'in character'.

_Maybe I can really weird them out and act like I'm a split personality,_ she thinks to herself, fear making her think silly thoughts.


----------

